# Queensland Brewerhood Xmas In June 2008 Case Swap



## winkle (6/1/08)

Ok, if nobody else is going to kick it off I will.
*Bat Cave Case Swap
*
1) -Winkle - probably a CAP


----------



## winkle (6/1/08)

Can one of the moderators bung QLD into this thread title please. (Not even pissed!)


----------



## InCider (6/1/08)

winkle said:


> Can one of the moderators bung QLD into this thread title please. (Not even pissed!)


Will do mate. Consider the change made.

Sean.


----------



## Batz (6/1/08)

InCider said:


> Will do mate. Consider the change made.
> 
> Sean.




Well done Sean

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Batz (6/1/08)

The silence is deafening. 
You're old enough to organise your own turnouts mate.

To be organised by Julie and myself.

Easy
Batz


----------



## winkle (6/1/08)

Batz said:


> The silence is deafening.
> You're old enough to organise your own turnouts mate.
> 
> To be organised by Julie and myself.
> ...



Got a prefered date, Batz?


----------



## Batz (6/1/08)

No,open to suggestions

Batz


----------



## Batz (6/1/08)

So Pete does not want to help me out here,can I call on someone else?
Sean perhaps?

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/1/08)

Batz said:


> So Pete does not want to help me out here,can I call on someone else?
> Sean perhaps?
> 
> Batz



Always up for a good time at the Bat Cave and happy to help.


1) -Winkle - probably a CAP 
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/1/08)

Well I would put my hand up Batz old buddy but with only mobile internet I might not get too drop in here too offten....

Who ever starts looking after this list you can put me down .... 


FNQ Bunyip ....... TBA


All ready looking forward to catching up with you all...

Cheers


Edit: That was quick Andrew


----------



## bconnery (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - probably a CAP 
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is  )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description


----------



## troydo (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - probably a CAP
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)


----------



## winkle (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)


----------



## stillscottish (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.


----------



## NickB (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.


----------



## winkle (7/1/08)

> 6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)



Chicken!


----------



## NickB (7/1/08)

***Note to self - triple prime Perry's bottle..... muhahahahahaha****


----------



## fixa (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
14) - Fixa - TBA


Dunno what's going on with the numbering here... a little out of order...


AndrewQLD... same travel arrangements? I'll have my new car by then..


----------



## stillscottish (7/1/08)

fixa said:


> Dunno what's going on with the numbering here... a little out of order...



Whimsy  

Campbell


----------



## troydo (7/1/08)

11 makes the bottles easy to number


----------



## InCider (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
π) - InCider - All Grain Beer
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
14) - Fixa - TBA


----------



## kevnlis (7/1/08)

Where is the "Bat Cave"?


----------



## InCider (7/1/08)

kevnlis said:


> Where is the "Bat Cave"?



We need that pic you have Batz - the one of the cave with the nice white arrow showing the location


----------



## kevnlis (7/1/08)

InCider said:


> We need that pic you have Batz - the one of the cave with the nice white arrow showing the location



Maybe a suburb would be a good start?


----------



## Tyred (7/1/08)

I've never been there, but I recall Cooroy being mentioned once.


----------



## Batz (7/1/08)

InCider said:


> We need that pic you have Batz - the one of the cave with the nice white arrow showing the location




This one?






Around 25 kms from Cooroy,30 kms south of Gympie..Up in them there hills boy!

Batz


----------



## lonte (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
18) Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy


----------



## sqyre (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
9) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap... h34r: 
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
18) Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy 

So was it easter in november or Haloween in may?  
How about the Queens biffy weekend? Camping at Batz's Weekend...  
Sqyre...


----------



## TidalPete (7/1/08)

sqyre said:


> 1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
> 2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
> 3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
> 4) - bconnery - Beer
> ...


----------



## Batz (7/1/08)

sqyre said:


> How about the Queens biffy weekend? Camping at Batz's Weekend...
> Sqyre...




OK by me but some brewers maybe going away,and SHMBO may not be planning the Cave for the weekend  

Batz


----------



## frogman (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) -
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9)
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap... 
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.




18) Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy


----------



## kevnlis (7/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9)
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12)
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.

Lucky 7


----------



## nonicman (8/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9) - Nonicman - something
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.


----------



## winkle (8/1/08)

> 1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
> 2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
> 3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
> 4) - bconnery - Beer
> ...



Doesn't anyone believe Incider will do an AG?


----------



## InCider (8/1/08)

winkle said:


> Doesn't anyone believe Incider will do an AG?



I was going to but I've been deleted me from the swap list!  
Is there something you're all not telling me? ? Huh?  

Added again now...

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9) - Nonicman - something
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit? 
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
14) - InCider - All Grain Beer - TBA Flavour


----------



## fixa (8/1/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9) - Nonicman - something
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit?
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
14) - InCider - All Grain Beer - TBA Flavour
15) - Fixa - TBA


What's going on? I got dropped?? maybe that's a hint??>>>


----------



## Snow (8/1/08)

I would suggest Queens B'day weekend is not a good idea......

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9) - Nonicman - something
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit?
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
14) - InCider - All Grain Beer - TBA Flavour
15) - Fixa - TBA
16) - Snow - Something to knock ya socks off!

Attendees ----- 1) TidalPete


----------



## Batz (10/1/08)

> Hey Batz,
> I 'm just curious, when would we know a definate for you hosting the the july swap?
> As you said, work could be a factor ,when would you know for certain you can host?
> I relize its a long way between here and July.. but just for planning reasons what would be your cut off date? in case you got called in?
> ...




I've had a couple of PM's from worried brewers about this as well,I think Ross also posted his concerns somewhere too.

Yes there is a possibility I may get called away and depending on finances I may have to go,so if someone else wants to host this wave your hand.
Otherwise we can wait and see,I usually have several weeks notice but shit can happen :unsure: 
Just answering your concerns.

Batz


----------



## Zizzle (10/1/08)

Don't worry Batz, you can trust us.

If you get called to work at the last minute, just go, we'll look after the place.

Will switch off the lights and pull the door closed behind us on the way out. :icon_cheers: :beerbang: 

If you can't trust your pisshead mates, who can you trust?  

Actually come to think of it, you weren't even conscious for all of the last one at your place?  

Maybe Pat can supervise us via phone from WA?


----------



## Batz (10/1/08)

Cheers


----------



## winkle (10/1/08)

Batz said:


> I've had a couple of PM's from worried brewers about this as well,I think Ross also posted his concerns somewhere too.
> 
> Yes there is a possibility I may get called away and depending on finances I may have to go,so if someone else wants to host this wave your hand.
> Otherwise we can wait and see,I usually have several weeks notice but shit can happen :unsure:
> ...



I suppose that we can always be "Plan B". B)


----------



## Batz (10/1/08)

Should be ok winkle,I just can not set it in stone,I'll knock back a shut if needed.

BUT...If something goes wrong and I need the $$$...sorry I am gone....watch the market

Batz


----------



## winkle (18/1/08)

How about the 5th of July (just to make a mockery of the thread title)?
Might have to consider doing an APA or AAA in that case


----------



## winkle (29/1/08)

Bump.
any other suggestions for the big hairy date?


----------



## InCider (29/1/08)

winkle said:


> Bump.
> any other suggestions for the big hairy date?



Here's mine: 'rusty sheriffs badge' 'freckle' and 'chocolate starfish'

InCider.


----------



## winkle (19/2/08)

Bump , anyone got some date suggestions??


----------



## InCider (19/2/08)

I'm away from the 21st of June to the 30th of June. I really, really don't want the swap then.... please please please not then!  

InCider.


----------



## bonj (19/2/08)

Queens birthday long weekend is never good for me.

I like winkle's suggestion. June caseswap in July. Just to confuse the interstaters  That's my only reason. I never said it was a good reason.


----------



## Lobsta (19/2/08)

i wouldnt mind heading along to this one, my timetable for uni has exam block from june 7 - 24, then i am off until july 20. i may not have exams for the whole of block, it just depends on how nice the allocation fairies are to me. if i came, i might only be an attendee unless my brews start tasting better than my first one does... then again, it might be an easy way of getting rid of the rest of them... 

Lobby's For-a-beer-it-makes-a-very-good-apple-cider lager. 

i actually like winkle's idea of july 5. 

also i will likely be throwing out a request for transportation to the swap (in exchange for beer or money, i dont mind). 

Lobby


----------



## InCider (19/2/08)

Lobsta said:


> i wouldnt mind heading along to this one, my timetable for uni has exam block from june 7 - 24, then i am off until july 20. i may not have exams for the whole of block, it just depends on how nice the allocation fairies are to me. if i came, i might only be an attendee unless my brews start tasting better than my first one does... then again, it might be an easy way of getting rid of the rest of them...
> 
> Lobby's For-a-beer-it-makes-a-very-good-apple-cider lager.
> 
> ...



Hi Lobby, 

It'd be great to see you there and introduce you to Baa Bra  Coming to this event will help your brewing immensely. When I was invited to my first swap I was blown away to listen to the expert advice on hand. And the beers are nothing short of spectacular! 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (19/2/08)

I'm keen for any date.. 
i know i said Queens biffy weekend earlier but thats also my biffy and why have 1 big party when you can have 2 big parties!!! :lol: 

And its my favorite swap of the year!!!... Mostly because i'm not cooking...  
but i should be right to nag Mrs Sqyre for a couple more of her cheezy Cob loaves...(yes.. Sean and Pat, i'm talking about the bread.)
I will bring 2 this time because somebody hogged the last one...







Sqyre..


----------



## Batz (19/2/08)

you all just come up with a date , makes no difference up here in the hills




You all know Banjo

Batz


----------



## InCider (19/2/08)

sqyre said:


> I'm keen for any date..
> i know i said Queens biffy weekend earlier but thats also my biffy and why have 1 big party when you can have 2 big parties!!! :lol:
> 
> And its my favorite swap of the year!!!... Mostly because i'm not cooking...
> ...



hehehe... checkout the background of the pic Sqyre posted...doesn't Winkle look like Iron Chef French, Hiroyuki Sakai? I love this pic of 
Iron Chef Winkle, slaving over his kettle doing his hop additions with chopsticks :lol: !


----------



## Jye (19/2/08)

... and the secret ingredient is acerola cherries


----------



## sqyre (19/2/08)

No Incider!!! thats not Baaabra!!!! Its a rabbit trap!!! :huh: 




Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## InCider (19/2/08)

sqyre said:


> No Incider!!! thats not Baaabra!!!! Its a rabbit trap!!! :huh:
> View attachment 17783
> 
> 
> ...



"Look Baa, no hands!" :lol:


----------



## Batz (19/2/08)

InCider said:


> "Look Baa, no hands!" :lol:




And there won't be none of them shenanigans at the bat cave neither

We is all a waiting ya





batz


----------



## Lobsta (19/2/08)

sqyre said:


> No Incider!!! thats not Baaabra!!!! Its a rabbit trap!!! :huh:
> View attachment 17783
> 
> 
> ...


should i be scared about this qld case swap? :blink:


----------



## NickB (19/2/08)

Yes....yes you should.....



Muhahahahahahaha.... :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (20/2/08)

Don't forget the chook repellent


----------



## Zizzle (20/2/08)

Are we meant to tell newbies about the initiation ceremony or not? ... the secret shake? (no not the hand shake)...


----------



## bonj (20/2/08)

Run! Run while you still can!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/08)

No need to be scared....you wont feel a thing


The next morning will be a bit different, just make sure you check your....... :unsure:


----------



## InCider (20/2/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The next morning will be a bit different, just make sure you check your....... :unsure:



Speaking of dates, does anyone else have any that they can't do?


----------



## winkle (20/2/08)

Batz, wantta add a poll going from Saturday , say 16 June to 16 July and get some numbers?


----------



## mossyrocks (21/2/08)

I too would like to come along to this (depending on the date), presently as an attendee as my beers are no where up to scratch.

What are the requirements of attendees ie, beer supplies, food, do the cooking, etc?

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## InCider (21/2/08)

mossyrocks said:


> I too would like to come along to this (depending on the date), presently as an attendee as my beers are no where up to scratch.
> 
> What are the requirements of attendees ie, beer supplies, food, do the cooking, etc?
> 
> ...



Hey Mossy,

All you'll have to do is watch this thread - subscribe. As the date draws closer all will start to pan out as to who brings what etc. It'll be good to see you there if the date suits.

There are pics of previous swaps if you need to see what you are getting yourself in for....  Just look in the AHB meetings area and look for anything Queensland. 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Batz (21/2/08)

mossyrocks said:


> What are the requirements of new attendees ?
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy





:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/08)

Snow said:


> I would suggest Queens B'day weekend is not a good idea......
> 
> 1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
> 2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/08)

Snow said:


> I would suggest Queens B'day weekend is not a good idea......
> 
> 1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
> 2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
> ...


----------



## Duff (24/2/08)

After spending a very enjoyable afternoon with the Bunyip and Thommo yesterday, Ned has offered to transport some beers down from the north for the swap. So if there is a spot available, I'll be in.

I'm thinking a Golden Strong. Won't be able to attend unfortunately, but will at least be able to get some beers in.

Cheers.

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - Batz - Beer of some description
6) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
7) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
8) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
9) - Nonicman - something
10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit?
11) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
12) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
13) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
14) - InCider - All Grain Beer - TBA Flavour
15) - Fixa - TBA
16) - Snow - Something to knock ya socks off!
17) - Duff - Probably a Golden Strong


----------



## InCider (24/2/08)

Duff said:


> After spending a very enjoyable afternoon with the Bunyip and Thommo yesterday, Ned has offered to transport some beers down from the north for the swap. So if there is a spot available, I'll be in.
> 
> I'm thinking a Golden Strong. Won't be able to attend unfortunately, but will at least be able to get some beers in.
> 
> Cheers.




Great stuff Duff!

Look forward to swapping beers with you.  

InCider.


----------



## Lobsta (24/2/08)

my status has been upgraded from wanting-to-come-along-as-a-possible-attendee to a wants-to-come-along-as-a-swapper. after tasting my most recent batch from the hydrometer and wanting to drink some more from the fermenter tap, i realised that i might make muster after all. 

there is still the problem of transport however. any brewers that are going think that carindale could be added to their intended route to the bat cave (or wherever it ends up being held). at a stretch, i could bus to / get dropped at wherever you need me to be (for a short distance), but jumping onto a bus with 60+ bottles of beer, not to mention them possibly exploding (scenes of the london terrorist attacks spring to mind), could draw some looks. 

cheers

Lobby


----------



## bonj (24/2/08)

Don't sweat it Lobsta, I'm sure someone will be coming past. The swaps generally are limited to around 25 swappers, and we have standardised on PET plastic beer bottles for swaps to minimise the possibility of bottle bombs and to aid in their transport. So at worst you'll only need to lug around 25 PET bottles on a bus if you need to do that.


----------



## Lobsta (24/2/08)

Bonj said:


> Don't sweat it Lobsta, I'm sure someone will be coming past. The swaps generally are limited to around 25 swappers, and we have standardised on PET plastic beer bottles for swaps to minimise the possibility of bottle bombs and to aid in their transport. So at worst you'll only need to lug around 25 PET bottles on a bus if you need to do that.


but that means i will have to buy pet bottles... to quote myself in one of my other posts "i will drink beer warm from the fermenter before i drink it from a plastic bottle". i may have to go back from my word...

Lobby


----------



## troydo (25/2/08)

the coopers PET bottles are specially lined and designed for beer, they work quite well. That said i only use em for swap beer


----------



## Lobsta (5/3/08)

has anything more been confirmed about this? date, location, pig, etc?


----------



## Batz (5/3/08)

It's a bit difficult for me to set a date because I have no idea at this stage when I will be working.
That said and done winkle has offered to have the swap at his place if I can not host it.

I know this is a pain in the bum but I am afraid work between March and November is like that for me.
Lets talk about it this weekend over a few beers and see what we can come up with :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## Doc (9/3/08)

Great to see another case swap happening in QLD.
We now have a Case Swap section in the WIKI, to make the organisation of these much easier.
Please create a QLD July '08 Case Swap article in the WIKI.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sqyre (9/3/08)

Top stuff doc!!  

Last years xmas swap we used the first post as the main reference list that i would keep updated by editing which worked quite well.
When i found out about the change to the post editing (30minute window is it?) that was the first thing i thought of.
But chucking it the Wiki.. Beautiful!!!! :super: 


Sqyre..


----------



## InCider (9/3/08)

Top stuff Doc! :icon_chickcheers: 

New article added with Duff's list - which was the most recent.

Wiki Swap thread 

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (9/3/08)

> 10) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit?



FYI... I am NOT driving in an un-airconditioned car with a pig for 3 hours!!! 


Mrs Sqyre has agreed to stay home with the kids..  . . . . . h34r: 

Sqyre... :unsure:


----------



## InCider (9/3/08)

sqyre said:


> FYI... I am NOT driving in an un-airconditioned car with a pig for 3 hours!!!
> 
> 
> Mrs Sqyre has agreed to stay home with the kids..  . . . . . h34r:
> ...



If Mrs Sqyre reads this, it'll be the last time you're 'makin' bacon'


----------



## winkle (10/3/08)

After consuming our own body weight in beer the AHB grouping at Brewhouse beer tasting made an informed decision and moved the location of the swap from the Bat Cave to the Winkle factory. 5th July ok with everyone?


----------



## troydo (10/3/08)

i just dont like the sound of "a winkle factory"


----------



## winkle (10/3/08)

Troydo said:


> i just dont like the sound of "a winkle factory"



OK, call it the Bagsak Bar then :icon_drunk:


----------



## sqyre (10/3/08)

winkle said:


> After consuming our own body weight in beer the AHB grouping at Brewhouse beer tasting made an informed decision and moved the location of the swap from the Bat Cave to the Winkle factory. 5th July ok with everyone?



I was looking forward to visiting the Kinkin cousins... yeehaaa!! :icon_drunk: 
But a short trip over the river to winkle town is equally entertaining..  
5th of July is good for me...

BRING IT ON!!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (10/3/08)

Sweet as. I bags to sleep next to the pond again. I'll bring a rod and some bait. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lobsta (10/3/08)

oh, there is no word how good these developments are for me... well, there, but the mods would get angry at me for saying them. but the swap being moved closer to my house is a plus, and the date is smack bang in the middle of my holidays. 

or, put more concisely

+1


----------



## InCider (10/3/08)

Lobsta said:


> oh, there is no word how good these developments are for me... well, there, but the mods would get angry at me for saying them. but the swap being moved closer to my house is a plus, and the date is smack bang in the middle of my holidays.
> 
> or, put more concisely
> 
> +1



It'll be great to meet you Lobsta. You'll need an inflatable sheep though. Currently we only have two Baa Bras, and we are always looking for more.  

When you get there, keep your eyes peeled for the homeless trying to nick you beers.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Lobsta (10/3/08)

now i just gotta do 2 things, buy some PET bottles and manage to brew a drinkable brew. if its up to the standard of my first brew, i wont have to worry about that ^ particular homeless person nicking it. my first brew would, however, probably work as an effective Zizzle repellant, after he tasted it at the last Babbs meeting


----------



## winkle (12/3/08)

I know its a long way away, but I've been thinking of doing a 1 hop/ 1malt beer _(probably BB ale malt & POR)_ as a keg contribution. Anyone else interested doing one as a comparison?


----------



## bonj (12/3/08)

Hmm.... nice idea.

I'll get on that..... with thinking.


----------



## frogman (12/3/08)

5th of July is good for me.

Now too find some nice tree ripened bananas.

Bring it on.

FROGMAN.... :chug:


----------



## troydo (12/3/08)

yeah im keen for that winkle, sort of like ducati stus idea was?


----------



## Duff (12/3/08)

My Golden Strong will be along those lines, ie. Pilsner with Czech Saaz. There will be a sugar addition though, but pretty close to one malt, one hop  

Cheers.


----------



## troydo (12/3/08)

could make it a theme?


----------



## sqyre (12/3/08)

winkle said:


> I know its a long way away, but I've been thinking of doing a 1 hop/ 1malt beer _(probably BB ale malt & POR)_ as a keg contribution. Anyone else interested doing one as a comparison?



Funny you should mention it, i've been doing much of the same lately using 1 malt, some batches with a single hop and some with a mix... (Cant afford to use all saaz in the pilz.  )
I really enjoyed a brew i did a few weeks ago that used jw Pale and mix of Cascade, Amarillo and Simcoe.
I might brew up that one and bring it along or submit it as my swap beer. see how we go..
Got to remember that time of year Winter brews will be on the cards... :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (12/3/08)

Troydo said:


> yeah im keen for that winkle, sort of like ducati stus idea was?



I'd forgotten about ducatiboys idea, sorry mate - whats happening with that BTW?. Nah, just thought a single hop/malt beer would be interesting & if we had two we could try caramelising the malt in one ahla [post="0"]linky[/post]
My swap beer looks like being a 7% Belgian Pale Ale if the trial batch is drinkable.


----------



## Batz (12/3/08)

Sorry I could not host it at the cave this time guys.
I will put on a beer drinking night at the cave early next year,I can rely on being at home during that time.


:icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## browndog (12/3/08)

Troydo said:


> could make it a theme?



Not that I'm part of this swap Troy, but the orignal idea of the case swap was to make the beer that you considered your best. It seems to have gone by the wayside and in saying that, I'm not for one second knocking anyones case swap beer, just that the original idea of it has been forgotten.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (12/3/08)

browndog said:


> And so it was.


----------



## sqyre (13/3/08)

sqyre said:


> I really enjoyed a brew i did a few weeks ago that used jw Pale and mix of Cascade, Amarillo and Simcoe.
> I might brew up that one and bring it along or submit it as my swap beer. see how we go..



Because since i started AG i have only brewed to other peoples recipies and just recently begun my own experiments the "above" is MY best...  
I guess the main idea is submit a beer that is tried and tested and you think it is a "good" beer..
Not an experiment you havent brewed before and if it turns out poo you dont have to drink it...  

What if we started the consumption thread before the swap and post the recipie with your own stats and comments on previous batches of the same beer?
That would be interesting way to see the difference between the 2 batches of the same recipie and possibly highlight how your perseption of a beer differs to others...
Obviously some people like to make it a surprise... but we roughly know what your bringing and its your brewing style that makes Freds beer different to Barney's. 

Food for thought...?
Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/3/08)

sqyre said:


> its your brewing style that makes Freds beer different to Barney's.
> 
> Sqyre..




h34r: Whos Fred & Barney ? , soooo many new brewers since my last excursion..  

:beer:


----------



## sqyre (13/3/08)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Whos Fred & Barney ? , soooo many new brewers since my last excursion..


You know them, weird pair... barney wears a long brown shirt and Fred wears a spotted orange shirt with a blue tie... they brought the smoked Terradactyl to the swap last year...

(although i thought it was weird cause they dont seem to wear any pants... :huh: but hey... what happens at the Swap stays at the swap..  )

Sqyre...


----------



## Snow (13/3/08)

The night of the 5th of July is the Rugby test between the Wallabies and France, which I will be attending. If we stick with this date, I could possibly just come for the arvo and get warmed up for the match. Where abouts is the "Winkle factory"?

Cheers - SNow


----------



## Ross (13/3/08)

Snow said:


> The night of the 5th of July is the Rugby test between the Wallabies and France, which I will be attending. If we stick with this date, I could possibly just come for the arvo and get warmed up for the match. Where abouts is the "Winkle factory"?
> 
> Cheers - SNow



Everton Park - Just a stones throw from you isn't it Snow - Join the party again after the Rugby :icon_drunk: 

cheers ross


----------



## troydo (13/3/08)

Fair call BD, and I will certainly be attempting my best beer however i have also started doing single malt, almost single hop brews lately, so the idea intrigued me!

Then again it was awesome being part of the last swap and having so many different awesome beers!


----------



## Snow (13/3/08)

Ross said:


> Everton Park - Just a stones throw from you isn't it Snow - Join the party again after the Rugby :icon_drunk:
> 
> cheers ross


Geez it'd have to be a light stone to get it there from Kenmore :huh:


----------



## troydo (13/3/08)

Snow said:


> Geez it'd have to be a light stone to get it there from Kenmore :huh:



im heading from Kenmore to the swap at this stage


----------



## mossyrocks (13/3/08)

As I am still intending to come along as an attendee, anyone passing by Heritage Park (near Browns Plains) that is going to the meet need a travelling companion, share the fuel costs etc.

Also my original question still stands:-

What are attendees required to bring, provide ie. beer supplies, food, do the cooking, etc?


Cheers

Chris


----------



## Mothballs (13/3/08)

Chris I should be able to give you a lift, I live pretty close at Boronia Heights. We can work it out closer to the date.

Cheers
Anthony


----------



## mossyrocks (13/3/08)

Mothballs said:


> Chris I should be able to give you a lift, I live pretty close at Boronia Heights. We can work it out closer to the date.
> 
> Cheers
> Anthony



Anthony,

That would be muchly appreciated.

As you said, we'll work something out closer to the date.

Chris


----------



## winkle (13/3/08)

browndog said:


> Not that I'm part of this swap Troy, but the orignal idea of the case swap was to make the beer that you considered your best. It seems to have gone by the wayside and in saying that, I'm not for one second knocking anyones case swap beer, just that the original idea of it has been forgotten.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Good point Browndog, I might have to reconsider what my swap contribution is - now which of my best is best??? B) 
The single malt/hop thing was just an idea for a keg contribution.


----------



## Batz (13/3/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
6) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
7) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit?
10) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
11) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
12) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
13) - InCider - All Grain Beer - TBA Flavour
14) - Fixa - TBA
15) - Snow - Something to knock ya socks off!


I've removed myself from the swap as it's quite possible I will not be able to attend.

Batz


----------



## bonj (13/3/08)

I've updated the wiki with the latest list.

wiki: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=48


----------



## mossyrocks (13/3/08)

I have just updated the wiki to include myself as an attendee.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## InCider (13/3/08)

mossyrocks said:


> I have just updated the wiki to include myself as an attendee.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris



Me too. And I added our little mate.


----------



## mossyrocks (13/3/08)

InCider said:


> Me too. And I added our little mate.


InCider, you are already down in the Swap list.


----------



## InCider (13/3/08)

mossyrocks said:


> InCider, you are already down in the Swap list.



I knew someone would get jealous if I tried to bring Baabra as my significant other :lol: 

She's not like that anymore!


----------



## sqyre (14/3/08)

InCider said:


> I knew someone would get jealous if I tried to bring Baabra as my significant other :lol:
> 
> She's not like that anymore!



Good to see she's finally settled down and going down the faithfull monogamous track.
Oh yeh, as i was getting out of bed this morning she asked if you could pick up some milk and eggs on your way home..

Cheer's Sqyre...

(money's on the fridge.)


----------



## Zizzle (14/3/08)

I doubt any Zizzle repelant will be necessary for this one. I just took a job in New York and will be flying out next week.

Don't worry I'm sure I'll find a decent beer in the Big Apple.


----------



## Mothballs (14/3/08)

Is it a permanent move to NY. Are you taking the Brewbot with you? Perhaps it might be a touch large for carry on luggage :lol:


----------



## troydo (14/3/08)

NICE WORK MATE!!


----------



## fixa (14/3/08)

Guys. I've removed myself from the list, as unfortunately i won't be able to attend.
It was a toss up between the swap, or working for 6 weeks at Hamilton Island.. hmmm....

But you all have fun now, you hear?


----------



## Ross (14/3/08)

fixa said:


> Guys. I've removed myself from the list, as unfortunately i won't be able to attend.
> It was a toss up between the swap, or working for 6 weeks at Hamilton Island.. hmmm....
> 
> But you all have fun now, you hear?




.....& you chose Hamilton Island :blink: ....


 Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (14/3/08)

Zizzle said:


> I doubt any Zizzle repelant will be necessary for this one. I just took a job in New York and will be flying out next week.
> 
> Don't worry I'm sure I'll find a decent beer in the Big Apple.



It just won't be the same without you, mate. I hope you enjoy yourself!
How permanent is the job?


----------



## winkle (14/3/08)

Zizzle said:


> I doubt any Zizzle repelant will be necessary for this one. I just took a job in New York and will be flying out next week.
> 
> Don't worry I'm sure I'll find a decent beer in the Big Apple.



Oh well, I won't need to re-enforce the baa door then


----------



## sqyre (14/3/08)

Z-man, flying to NY next week!! dude good luck with it!! :beerbang: 
Hell didnt even let us give you a send off...
If its a permenant move and your flying before next weekend we could always organise a last minute pissup for tomorrow night here at my place... the sheds a mess but who gives a sh*t...
I'm sure a few of the guys could find time to stop by for a beer or 6 and say Bye..

Plus what about your beer stocks? better let us get rid of them for you..

Lets us know,
Sqyre...


----------



## troydo (14/3/08)

Im having beers at the brew house in the city from 3pm on sunday.....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/3/08)

Hey Zizz, Gun a mis ya man...

Good luck with it all in the states ,.

Cheers


----------



## InCider (15/3/08)

Good on you Zizzle, you'll do well in the US. And let's hope you have the AHB US Chapter Swap - at Thanksgiving! 

Can I have your brewbot?


----------



## Lobsta (15/3/08)

added myself to the swap list, anybody passing through carindale on the way there?

Lobby


----------



## winkle (15/3/08)

Just added a couple of extra taps for your drinking pleasure at the swap.
View attachment 18155

View attachment 18156

Now I've just got to keep the beer supply up to them.
After yesterdays brew nite there is plenty of empty kegs to fill


----------



## bonj (15/3/08)

They look great winkle! I'll be bringing a 9L keg this time. I have the bronco tap and the sodastream setup, so I don't need a tap, but it would be nice if one was free


----------



## Zizzle (16/3/08)

Cheers guys. I'm going for an 8 week trial period first to see if I like it or not.

So I'll be back in mid May for how long I can't predict.

I'm kinda homeless at the moment since I put all my stuff into storage, including the brewbot. Internet access has been a bit sporadic. It's been a bit of a whirlwind, so no organised farewells or anything.

Brad got all my beer supplies.

I'm aiming to do my brew day at Bureigh Brewing when back in May. Brannan hasn't needed to do a brew since before Christmas, so I'll just miss their first brew for the year in early April.

Part of that brew day comp is that you get to bring 9 of your mates and have a session on the results. I might see if I can organise for more numbers and make it a bit of a farewell (or welcome back).

Ejoy the swap!


----------



## sqyre (16/3/08)

Awesome...  
Hope it goes well Matt...
Swaps wont be the same with out ya... _*sniff*
_
When your negotiating your contract, make sure you include an all expences paid trip back to OZ for the Xmas case swaps...  

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (29/3/08)

Any more takers for the swap? We're getting a bit slack if we can't get over 20, K&K is fine BTW.
Kai will probably be pizzas again.


----------



## InCider (29/3/08)

Sweet as Winkle!

Can't wait. Just working out the trip now.. he he he he he...

I'll bring rellenos again (if I haven't already added it to the swap list.

InCider.


----------



## clarkey7 (29/3/08)

winkle said:


> Any more takers for the swap? We're getting a bit slack if we can't get over 20, K&K is fine BTW.
> Kai will probably be pizzas again.



I'm keen to attend Winkle,

Not sure if I'll have a submission for the swap itself, but I can bring a SH%t load of tallies or a full keg for consumption by all.

PB :icon_chickcheers:

Edit: The only thing that may stop me is a poker tournament in Sydney in July (weekend unknown)........

Here's hoping it's not on the 5th. :huh:


----------



## clarkey7 (5/4/08)

I'm free for the case swap weekend now.....

Looking forward to attending my first one.

BTW - I bought some PET bottles today so I can be in the swap.... :super: 

Just need to brew something now....I'll look at the list and decide..

PB 

Edit: Added myself to the Wiki - Dark beer of some description....

Lonte are you still planning a stout thingy?


----------



## bonj (5/4/08)

I'm awaiting the results of the soon to be realised brewery modifications before I commit to participating in the actual case swap. I do, however, intend on being present for the aforementioned swap and general festivities.


----------



## winkle (5/4/08)

Getting rid of the retreads for new dunlops mate?


----------



## bonj (6/4/08)

winkle said:


> Getting rid of the retreads for new dunlops mate?


Something like that :lol:


----------



## frogman (6/4/08)

Just spent a whole 15 minutes stirring occasionally a pot on the stove for your enjoyment after the upcoming case swap.
Chucked into fermenter and will bottle in two weeks.
Will have to say it had the best banana smell out of any I've made so far.

I hope you think about the lengths I've gone too.
I had to open two cans for this one and mash up one extra banana.

The sacrifices we make in an effort to please others.

Cheers FROGMAN


----------



## sqyre (6/4/08)

I feel your pain Frogman,  
I have had to sit here for most of the day drinking from 6 loaded beer taps while Mrs Sqyre has spent the last 4 hours having fun over a hot kettle brewing ... and i can tell ya.. i'm exhausted... :unsure: 

Hmmmm.. all this typing has made me sleepy.
might have a kip..

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (6/4/08)

> I feel your pain Frogman, sad.gif
> I have had to sit here for most of the day drinking from 6 loaded beer taps
> (snip)



+1 I've be sitting at home listening to the rain and sampling from 5 taps, all in the interest of QA of course.

edit: sphellink baid (due to Drunken Weasel)


----------



## bonj (6/4/08)

I've been working on the top-secret phase 1 of my brewery upgrade today. Results look very promising, and I will unveil it to the world soon.

Yours Sincerely,

Dr Frankenstein


----------



## NickB (6/4/08)

Ohhh, can't wait Bonj!

I'm currently in the planning stages of my swap brew, but it all hinges on time constraints as to whether I'll be participating. Unfortunately I had a bit of a mishap during my latest house move, and my home-made grain mill was the casualty. Need to devise another way of crushing, and hopefully I'll soon have some temp control to ferment in as well..... 

Cheers!!


----------



## winkle (7/4/08)

Bonj said:


> I've been working on the top-secret phase 1 of my brewery upgrade today. Results look very promising, and I will unveil it to the world soon.
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> 
> Dr Frankenstein



Photos please, Bonj.


----------



## troydo (7/4/08)

it didnt happen if there arnt photos!


----------



## bonj (7/4/08)

:lol: Alright, but SWMBO won't he happy. h34r:

Oh!!! You mean the brewery.... right. Photos are what I'm waiting for.... Patience grasshopper, all will be revealed early this afternoon.


----------



## winkle (7/4/08)

Bonj said:


> :lol: Alright, but SWMBO won't he happy. h34r:
> 
> Oh!!! You mean the brewery.... right. Photos are what I'm waiting for.... Patience grasshopper, all will be revealed early this afternoon.



Bonj, a FOI request seems to have uncovered your secret plans.
View attachment 18452


----------



## bonj (7/4/08)

Okay, the time has come.

After months of procrastination and confusion, I decided it was time to HTFU and just get it done, so I drew up some plans and bought the steel. After talking to Mobrien, he kindly offered to weld it up for me yesterday afternoon. I actually had a similar offer months ago from Browndog, which is much appreciated, but I was too slow and stupid, and with his new apprentice brewer, I decided to spare him the time and take Mobrien up on his offer. I know what little one's are like, and Browndog has already done so much to get my brewery going, so he deserved a break.

So, I spent yesterday afternoon grinding weld spots (which is quite a feat for a grinder virgin, and IT geek weakling wound into one), and mobrien spent the time joining all this steel together into the work of art you see below. 

My next job is to brush all the welds and hit them with some cold galvanising primer, so the welds you see here are raw. 







For comparison, this is what it did look like:


----------



## winkle (7/4/08)

Looking good dude :super:


----------



## troydo (7/4/08)

pfft stick with the tires.. thats a junk stand... i'll come pick it up and get rid of it for you


----------



## mossyrocks (7/4/08)

Bonj,

Looks spot on.

Can you give me a rough idea on what the steel cost you.

I'm in the process of having my brother-in-law build one of similar design but I have to obtain the steel first.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## bonj (7/4/08)

I can give you an exact idea. I bought 2x 8m lengths of 2mm thick, 50mm galvanised box-section from Hans steel here in Ipswich. I had them cut it up for me and the grand-total was $136.80 (including GST). The steel itself was quoted at $125 (including GST).


----------



## bonj (7/4/08)

probably should move this to another thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=22052


----------



## TidalPete (7/4/08)

Bonj,

Well Done Old Son!

I know what it is like as my brewframe has been almost two years in progress & hopefully should be finished next month.

A very early pic of my nearly completed project.

It's different I know, but I have my reasons.




TP :beer:


----------



## winkle (9/4/08)

Sorta what I'm planning Pete, except with a elevated section in the middle for a gravity feed HLT.

Now back on topic, my beer for the swap will be Mahaffey's Irish Red.
I think NickB liked it the other day (if he remembers) B)


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/4/08)

Well I'll put my hand up to come along, no beer for swapping as yet, but Perry got up me yesterday and told me not to be an idiot and just come along for the fun, so I will


----------



## winkle (14/4/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Well I'll put my hand up to come along, no beer for swapping as yet, but Perry got up me yesterday and told me not to be an idiot and just come along for the fun, so I will



Good to have you on board mate  
Did we break the world record for a tower of pot glasses yesterday?


----------



## troydo (14/4/08)

well you have the photos!


----------



## bonj (14/4/08)

photos or it didn't happen


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/4/08)

Oh it happened alright 

Come on Perry, pop the pics up


----------



## frogman (27/4/08)

Bottle my case swap 

"Wild and Wacky Nana Wheat Beer"

Yesterday. Smells Great.

God I hate bottling.

Now have to figure out what to make to bring along.

Cheers FROGMAN.....


----------



## NickB (27/4/08)

winkle said:


> My beer for the swap will be Mahaffey's Irish Red.
> I think NickB liked it the other day (if he remembers) B)




Of course I don't bloody remember. What sort of piss-up would it be if I did!

I'm still not sure what I'm brewing for the swap..... Is that grain mill of yours up and running yet Perry....? Might need to borrow it's rollers for a couple of batches worth of gain sometime soon....


----------



## Batz (27/4/08)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to make this,at this stage there is no work around the 5th  
Unfortunately power stations seem to breakdown this time of the year,I will not be in the swap either way but may join you all for a couple of cold ones  

Batz


----------



## winkle (27/4/08)

Happy to have a beer with you anytime Batz.

Nick, I reckon the first run through of the mill will be this coming weekend - I got totally polluted on Friday and spent all Saturday & Sunday recoving <_< Just have to get to Ross's and pick up some grain, first batch will be the Irish Red


----------



## Batz (27/4/08)

Perhaps a bit far away Nick,but my mill and cave are open

Batz


----------



## NickB (27/4/08)

Thanks Batz, might take you up on that offer! Unfortunately my rapidly diminishing lack of time for brewing is being taken up by working on my 'weekends off' again. Bastards! Gonna have to get a triple brew-day in methinks....!

Perry, good luck with the virgin crush (hang on, that sounds so wrong, but in a very right way... lol)!


----------



## fixa (27/4/08)

Batz i see the metropolis of kin kin was on the TV today, great south east or some show.. showed the pub with horses out the front.... :blink:


----------



## winkle (3/5/08)

Mashing in my Mahaffeys Eyreish Red as I type (fully expecting a stuck sparge by the look of the crush - must adjust the mill  ), provided all goes well it'll be my case contribution  I'd better address the bottle situation as well.


----------



## beersom (3/5/08)

Thinking about trying to make it along to this one... if so I will bring a keg of something .... maybe Imperial Stout, does it matter if its not homebrew? If it does I will try to fire up the little system before then.


----------



## InCider (3/5/08)

beersom said:


> Thinking about trying to make it along to this one... if so I will bring a keg of something .... maybe Imperial Stout, does it matter if its not homebrew? If it does I will try to fire up the little system before then.



Rock on! Looking forward to catching up again!  

I'll be able to drink more than a thimbleful this time too


----------



## Batz (3/5/08)

fixa said:


> Batz i see the metropolis of kin kin was on the TV today, great south east or some show.. showed the pub with horses out the front.... :blink:




That pissed off we local folk,they didn't show the horseless carriage that passed that afternoon,made us look backward :lol: 

Kin Kin does have a hitching rail at the pub and horses are often tied up there,we are on the Noosa trail ride,riders can stay the night at the pub,stables are provided out the back.

Batz


----------



## InCider (3/5/08)

fixa said:


> Batz i see the metropolis of kin kin was on the TV today




They call it the 'picture wireless' 

:lol:


----------



## winkle (3/5/08)

beersom said:


> Thinking about trying to make it along to this one... if so I will bring a keg of something .... maybe Imperial Stout, does it matter if its not homebrew? If it does I will try to fire up the little system before then.



We'll accept almost anything B) Be good to have you on board mate. 


> (fully expecting a stuck sparge by the look of the crush - must adjust the mill sad.gif )


Shows what I know, went through perfectly - smells great.


----------



## troydo (6/5/08)

AHH i better brew!


----------



## troydo (7/5/08)

beersom said:


> Thinking about trying to make it along to this one... if so I will bring a keg of something .... maybe Imperial Stout, does it matter if its not homebrew? If it does I will try to fire up the little system before then.




Would be great to meet you! Feel free to bring whatever you want, however I for one would love to have you as part of the swap! (for that you will need to pull out the little system) 


I cant wait! I will be brewing the swap beer this weekend if everything goes to plan!

PS: My 500th post!!!!!


----------



## bonj (9/5/08)

Hi all,

Just a quick message regarding the Brewerhood mailing list. Sent out to the list, but also on here in case there are issues.

My domains were migrated to new servers by my hosting company today, so hopefully no issues. I did forget to update the DNS records, so there may be some delays, but my test emails have worked.

I will post this on the swap thread too, to catch anyone that doesn't get it. If you have problems sending to the list, it should be sorted within about 48 hours, while the DNS changes propagate.

Beers,

-Bonj


----------



## winkle (11/5/08)

Ok my Eyreish Red is now in bottles, should be pretty good by swap time.


----------



## NickB (11/5/08)

Sounds nice mate! I'm contemplating what to brew still...so may options, so little time!



Cheers


----------



## bconnery (11/5/08)

My Ordinary Bitter is bubbling away nicely...

One of the kegs ran dry today so I may have to brew again next weekend. 
If I can...


----------



## clarkey7 (11/5/08)

bconnery said:


> My Ordinary Bitter is bubbling away nicely...



Ditto for my Black Ale contribution for case swap !! :lol: 

PB


----------



## InCider (11/5/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> Ditto for my Black Ale contribution for case swap !! :lol:
> 
> PB




Mine is dark too PBeers.


----------



## troydo (11/5/08)

Hopefully an oatmeal stout from here.. depends if i get my ass in to gear and order the grains...


----------



## clarkey7 (11/5/08)

InCider said:


> Mine is dark too PBeers.



Once you've had black...............


----------



## bconnery (17/5/08)

Just wondering if this case swap numbers are set at 16 as per the wiki page?
I'll be bottling mine shortly and if that is how many there are I'll probably put the balance in a mini-keg rather than bottles. 

Can I also assume we are going to go the same routine as last time and bring the full number of bottles so as to make the swap organising easier?


----------



## winkle (17/5/08)

bconnery said:


> Just wondering if this case swap numbers are set at 16 as per the wiki page?
> I'll be bottling mine shortly and if that is how many there are I'll probably put the balance in a mini-keg rather than bottles.
> 
> Can I also assume we are going to go the same routine as last time and bring the full number of bottles so as to make the swap organising easier?



I bottled 20 to be on the safe side  
Vote 1 for the full number, thinking on a swap is never easy.


----------



## InCider (17/5/08)

I'll bottle the same number - about 20. Bottling this weekend. 

I miss bottling sooooo much.


----------



## NickB (17/5/08)

I'd be happy with 20 bottles too. Just need to actually BREW something for the swap now.... Oh the decisions!

Cheers


----------



## InCider (18/5/08)

since going to kegs I have given away my bottling wand <_< 

Bugger bugger bugger.


----------



## winkle (18/5/08)

Did it look like this
View attachment 19211


(well someboby had to do it)


----------



## browndog (18/5/08)

or this





Invictro Petronis.....

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (18/5/08)

I was going to post a pic of a special fairy...  but i think i have reached my "moderated" limit... :unsure: 

Guys, i'm torn between submitting 2 different beers..
I have a Schwarzbier i was originally going to submitt.. but everyone is going down the Dark Beer route being winter and all.
To add a bit of variety i have a Pilz that has just finished lagering which is quite nice...  

I cant decide.. what do you guys reckon?
Sqyre... 

EDIT: Just noticed AndrewQLD is doing a pilz too... oh well


----------



## winkle (18/5/08)

Eeek, time is fast approaching, I'd best brew a few beers for this as well - probably a Special Bitter and a choc-oatmeal-expresso stout (with chilli?) or a Green Bullet Ale  So many beers so little time...


----------



## bconnery (18/5/08)

sqyre said:


> Guys, i'm torn between submitting 2 different beers..
> I have a Schwarzbier i was originally going to submitt.. but everyone is going down the Dark Beer route being winter and all.
> To add a bit of variety i have a Pilz that has just finished lagering which is quite nice...
> 
> ...



Pilz. No particular reason but i thought someone should answer...


----------



## winkle (18/5/08)

Pilz. Sorry meant to add that in the post above


----------



## Snow (18/5/08)

I hate bottling :angry: ... your beers better be worth it  

btw, I'm doing an ESB.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## InCider (18/5/08)

winkle said:


> Did it look like this
> 
> 
> (well someboby had to do it)






browndog said:


> or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the real beer fairy!


----------



## winkle (21/5/08)

Are we locking the case swap as it is, or doing a last chance call?


----------



## bconnery (21/5/08)

As long as we decide before Saturday, when I will be bottling...


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/08)

Looks like work and travel commitments in June/July are going to prevent me from being a part of the swap, this isn't 100% definate yet but I would prefer to pull out now, rather than 2 weeks before the day. So my spot now becomes available. Sorry for the hassle guys. Hope you all have a great night.

Andrew


----------



## kevnlis (21/5/08)

Unfortunately I too should probably pull out. There are many reasons, but mostly, because I will be unable to drink 

Hopefully someone can fill my spot! I sort of forgot all about this until just now


----------



## winkle (21/5/08)

Bugger  
I was kinda hoping we'd gain a couple not lose 2 <_< .


----------



## InCider (21/5/08)

I'm in with bells on! :lol: Even if it's just to have incriminating photos of me posted on the internet!


----------



## sqyre (21/5/08)

Did someone say "incriminating photos"?


----------



## InCider (21/5/08)

sqyre said:


> Did someone say "incriminating photos"?



Sure did. It seems some _slipped through the cracks_. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (22/5/08)

Slipped?

You could drive a bus through that crack. :lol: 

Campbell


----------



## bconnery (22/5/08)

winkle said:


> Bugger
> I was kinda hoping we'd gain a couple not lose 2



You have to look for the positives here winkle. That's two less to bottle  

I never used to mind bottling. 
Until I kegged...


----------



## winkle (22/5/08)

sqyre said:


> Did someone say "incriminating photos"?



Whose turn is it to be Santa at this swap?
View attachment 19291


----------



## dmcke109 (22/5/08)

1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - Beer
5) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive)
6) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
7) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption.
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - same as the xmas swap...Pig on a spit?
10) - Troydo (carbonated urine)
11) - Lonte - some sort of Stout thingy
12) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water.
13) - InCider - All Grain Beer - TBA Flavour
14) - Fixa - TBA
15) - Snow - Something to knock ya socks off!
16) - hop_alot - Summer Ale

Hey guys haven't been to a swap b4 but i'll bring along a summer ale.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Lobsta (22/5/08)

hop_alot said:


> 1) -Winkle - Klassic Septic Pils or UXB Belgian Ale
> 2) -AndrewQld - Pilsner
> 3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
> 4) - bconnery - Beer
> ...


 that list isnt the same as the one on the wiki. 

here is the correct one (i am assuming) 

*SWAP LIST:*
1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (x) kegs on tap
2) - AndrewQld - Pilsner
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
4) - bconnery - English Bitter
5) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - kevnlis - whatever my fermentors decide is drinkable
7) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - Schwarzbier or maybe a pilz..? 
10) - Troydo (some old grain juice and some hops i spose)
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Dark, partial
13) - Snow - Something to knock ya socks off!
14) - Duff - Probably a Golden Strong
15) - Lobsta - Something that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Black or Blacker Beer


----------



## dmcke109 (23/5/08)

Lobsta said:


> that list isnt the same as the one on the wiki.
> 1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (x) kegs on tap
> 2) - AndrewQld - Pilsner
> 3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA (What a popular style this is smile.gif )
> ...


----------



## bconnery (23/5/08)

With AndrewQLD and Kevinlis appearing to pull out though the list should now look more like this perhaps?

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (x) kegs on tap
2) - 
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA
4) - bconnery - English Bitter
5) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - 
7) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - Schwarzbier or maybe a pilz..? 
10) - Troydo (some old grain juice and some hops i spose)
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Dark, partial
13) - Snow - ESB
14) - Duff - Probably a Golden Strong
15) - Lobsta - Something that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Black or Blacker Beer
17) - hop_alot - Summer Ale

So that makes 15 people at current count...


----------



## stillscottish (24/5/08)

bconnery said:


> With AndrewQLD and Kevinlis appearing to pull out though the list should now look more like this perhaps?
> 
> 1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (x) kegs on tap
> 2) -
> ...



No takers for No. 2's?

:huh:


----------



## winkle (24/5/08)

Are you still awake?
hmm, sober up before typing more.....................


----------



## stillscottish (24/5/08)

winkle said:


> Are you still awake?
> hmm, sober up before typing more.....................



The answer was..........no
and............................yes I should

The devil always finds work for drunken fingers.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (24/5/08)

Hey Campbell, I was refering to my efforts last night to drown cold germs in Altbier.
Lets lock the swap numbers at 16. 
Leaving one vacancy for somebody to fill, and meaning the Moose can bottle his beer B) 
1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (x) kegs on tap
2) -
3) - FNQ Bunyip - TBA
4) - bconnery - English Bitter
5) - NickB - Something poisonous (but not explosive) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Wild and Wacky Wheat Nana Beer. + keg for consumption
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - Schwarzbier or maybe a pilz..?
10) - Troydo (some old grain juice and some hops i spose)
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Dark, partial
13) - Snow - ESB
14) - Duff - Probably a Golden Strong
15) - Lobsta - Something that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Black or Blacker Beer

The vacant slot can be the number 2's.
Everyone happy with that??


----------



## stillscottish (24/5/08)

Ditto. It was the Alt that did it.
Either that or the considerable amount of whisky I washed it down with.

Lucky it's quiet at work today.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (24/5/08)

stillscottish said:


> Ditto. It was the Alt that did it.
> Either that or the considerable amount of whisky I washed it down with.
> 
> Lucky it's quiet at work today.
> ...



Keep a bottle - "I'll show you mine if you show me yours" :huh: 
I'll try the first control bottle of the swap beer tonight, fingers crossed the carbonation is good (bloody PET bottles).


----------



## clarkey7 (24/5/08)

winkle said:


> Lets lock the swap numbers at 16.
> Leaving one vacancy for somebody to fill, and meaning the Moose can bottle his beer B)
> 1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (x) kegs on tap
> 2) -
> ...



I'm pretty sure Mothballs was attending as he was offering to car pool at one stage

Can we reserve position 2 for him as he's always keen to participate (drink) in the case swap.

I'll PM him now for him to confirm.

Cheers

PB


----------



## clarkey7 (24/5/08)

Bottled my contribution for the case swap today.

Aussie Dark Ale 5.5%. It smells awesome.....Should be good.

See you all there.... :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## bconnery (24/5/08)

Bottled my Bitter today. 
Tasted lovely going in...

I have put 4 on the lid so don't move me around in any list changing...


----------



## clarkey7 (24/5/08)

bconnery said:


> Bottled my Bitter today.
> Tasted lovely going in...
> 
> I have put 4 on the lid so don't move me around in any list changing...



I am a virgin swapper.........I was wondering if I scribe my number (16) on the lid or is there another way to set the beers apart on the day ??????? tags, labels etc.....

Let me know,

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (24/5/08)

Easiest way is the number on the lid, but if you feel like getting creative, by all means go for a nice label or something... In fact, the Xmas swap had a best label competition (Troydo won and got a nice shiny Corny Keg....Bastard!)....Any plans for another Rossco??


----------



## InCider (24/5/08)

Ive just been to Bulp's place and the last train out of Sydney has almost gone.  

Thanks to Jodie and thanks Brett. Great beer from the Inspectors Pocket Brewery rig. And fresh espresso that'll keep me up at night!  

Brett and I are the LAGs "Landborough All-Grainers" Ridin' the cracked grain train.


----------



## bulp (24/5/08)

Thanks Incider for some great cxompany (yaes i am driunk) and also thanks for the laeft v right brain excerciises i am well and trully toasted nicely toasted cheers Incider .


----------



## bulp (24/5/08)

And Mike yes we did drink the SNPA clone straight out of the fermenter I think we have a problem ?


----------



## InCider (24/5/08)

I love drinking out of the fermeter. :wub:

And the SNPA out of the bottle (aged too much for me - 4 hours) was still and AWESOME drop!  

LAGs forever! :lol:


----------



## bulp (24/5/08)

LLLLLAAAAAAGGGGGSSSSS Foreverrrrrrrr think i better go to beddddd geeeeez iiiiim piiiisssseeeed ijncider your a bad influernse mate nighhhh mighhhhh


----------



## InCider (24/5/08)

We can brush up on our 'Khe Sahn' for our next official gig. I thought I was sooooo stealth about smoking cigarettes. Then I got in the car with SWAMBO and put the pack and lighter in the ashtray. Sooo smooth. She had to tip the Tarago on it's side to get me out. :lol:


----------



## bulp (24/5/08)

Great company Incider, if i could just work out hoe to get off this office chair i'd pronbly go to bed i my self will be pouring me off to bed, appreciate the pissed beer taslk mate, good morning.


----------



## Screwtop (24/5/08)

bulp said:


> LLLLLAAAAAAGGGGGSSSSS Foreverrrrrrrr think i better go to beddddd geeeeez iiiiim piiiisssseeeed ijncider your a bad influernse mate nighhhh mighhhhh


Knew you guys would end up toasted :lol: and drinking green beer :lol:

"The Lags" fcuckin funny, best thing is good beer has made for a great day, did you ride the Train Station Treadly to bulp's place Sean?

Good on you two, it's all about good beer and good fun!

Spoke to Bindi tonight, trying to get a Sat or Sun stitched up for a local BPU, bulp can you let's know when suits your shifts. Sean can double you in on the Train Station Treadly, will lend you guys a milk crate to carry the bottles on the carrier :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (24/5/08)

InCider said:


> She had to tip the Tarago on it's side to get me out. :lol:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## bulp (24/5/08)

lllaaagggssss forever Screwtopop i think Sean liked our weizen mate who could blame im top drop, sorrry if i sound a bit tiddly mate having teouble concentrating on the key board at the moment must be something i ate. not.


----------



## NickB (24/5/08)

"TAXI"...ahem....

LOL


----------



## InCider (24/5/08)

NickB said:


> "TAXI"...ahem....
> 
> LOL



I'll see your taxi and raise you a chicken! :lol:


----------



## bulp (24/5/08)

InCider said:


> I'll see your taxi and raise you a chicken! :lol:




excuse me mr taxi driver have you room for a six pack and some pizza :icon_vomit:


----------



## NickB (24/5/08)

InCider said:


> I'll see your taxi and raise you a chicken! :lol:



I see your chicken, and raise you a Zizzle/Man Bitch.... Or maybe a Sqyre.....do we NEED to pull out the photos.....


----------



## Mothballs (26/5/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> I'm pretty sure Mothballs was attending as he was offering to car pool at one stage
> 
> Can we reserve position 2 for him as he's always keen to participate (drink) in the case swap.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave if it is not taken I will take up position 2. I thought I had put my name down months ago. 16 bottles of beer unknown at this stage :lol:


----------



## winkle (26/5/08)

Mothballs said:


> Thanks Dave if it is not taken I will take up position 2. I thought I had put my name down months ago. 16 bottles of beer unknown at this stage :lol:



I thought you were in as well :blink: 
I'm sure whatever you make will be good, mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (26/5/08)

winkle said:


> I thought you were in as well :blink:
> I'm sure whatever you make will be good, mate :icon_cheers:


Good,

I'll stick you in the wiki then..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (31/5/08)

Swap beer bottled. Ahh. Bottling is fun, but it's like removing band-aids. Getting to doing it is the hardest.

Time to jerry-rig some labels!


----------



## Batz (31/5/08)

Looking good for me attending this one at this stage  

Batz


----------



## Duff (1/6/08)

Guys, I'm going to have to withdraw. My sincere apologies. I am away with work a fair but this month and haven't had too much spare time. Still can't even seem to make it to the Bunyips joint to check out his new rig.

Also, I don't want to burden the Bunyip with the way diesel is heading......

Have a great swap.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (1/6/08)

Guys and girls , Duff's post is timely as I am out as well .
I've had a few health issues in the last month or so and on Friday I had an ultrasound too confirm that I have bloody Gall Stones, Oh boy are they bloody uncomfortable. Anyway I'm on the QLD Health WAITTING list HAHA.. 

With diesel going through the roof I was thinking of changing to a flight down for the weekend but at this stage I don't think that will happen either... 

I WILL SEE YOU ALL AT XMAS, one way or another...

Cheers and have a good one ...


Duff the new rig is going great guns , let me know when and we'll have a big brew up , How are you off for empty cubes? 


cheers


----------



## sqyre (1/6/08)

Sorry to hear you can make it Ned and Duff,
Hey my uncle passed a Gall Stone, He said it richocheted of the dunny cistern and bounced down the hallway..
Half an inch to left he reckoned he would have shot and killed the cat.. :lol: 

Good luck with Ned.. :huh: 

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider (1/6/08)

Ned, Duff - maybe we can have a phone beer on the night eh?  

Sorry to hear about your beerstones Ned. When you pass one you can used it aerate things the wort. :lol: 

But seriously, lets hope it gets sorted soon.

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## bonj (1/6/08)

Sorry to hear that Ned. It would have been great to see you and Duff again. 

On the stone front, you've probably already been told, but APPLES... While you're waiting on that list, eat as many apples as you can. Apples not only prevent the stones from forming, but even dissolve the existing stones. 

Hope you get more comfortable soon.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (1/6/08)

thanks for the thoughts guys 

sqyre, that was probly a kidney stone , I've had them befor and have passed them with the associated pain. 

Bonj , I've been told too eat apples, drink olive oil by the schooner glass, stand on my head for 15mins 3 times a day , rub patchatoli oil on my guts ,chew eucalyptus leaves .

incider MMMM beerstones you say , I had this thought when I had kidney stones, so mybe i should soak in nappie san overnight ..LOL

cheers guys


----------



## winkle (2/6/08)

Sorry to hear about the health issues Ned. If you do decided to fly down let us know & we'll pick you up (as long as its not 6pm on Saturday the 5th  ).
If anyone is intending to join the July case swap & getting poofaced competition can you put your name up on the wiki page. I should have a couple of taps from the fridge available if anyone has kegs but no party setup.


----------



## NickB (2/6/08)

Sorry to hear about the bad news Ned, hope all gets well.

I was planning on actually BREWING my swap beer this evening, but it seems the backyard may have washed away..... :huh: 

Gotta plan better I think! Just make a mental note to age mine some before consuming 

Bring on the poo-facing!!!! :beerbang: 

PS: Any objections to me bringing my dad along? He'll be up here on holidays from Hobart the week before and after....


----------



## Batz (2/6/08)

NickB said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad news Ned, hope all gets well.
> 
> I was planning on actually BREWING my swap beer this evening, but it seems the backyard may have washed away..... :huh:



Bummer Ned,I hope you can get it overhauled ASAP

Yes wet here too,first time we have had water flowing through the bar! :angry: 

Batz


----------



## NickB (2/6/08)

Hope everything dries out Batz!!! Oh, and sorry it's taken so long, but that DVD should arrive in the PO Box for you most likely Wed or Thurs!

Cheers


----------



## InCider (2/6/08)

A "pOOh facing" is in order!

I have nothing good to post today (have you noticed none of my 1400 post have anything to do about beer h34r: ) and had the most shit day at work. I'm here deploying the HTFU mantra and getting read to chop off some ears tomorrow! :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## bindi (2/6/08)

Ok, when is swap [sh$t fight] ?
Stuff Goolgle, can't be stuffed, and the posts have gone on for ever, I am away 2 weeks in June and a week in July.


----------



## bindi (2/6/08)

Ok, when is swap...... [Sh$t fight] ?
Stuff Goolgle, can't be stuffed, and the posts have gone on forever and I have gone back page after page.
I am away 2 weeks in June and a week in July, so when is it?.
I have beer, sh$t loads [required I suspect].


----------



## NickB (2/6/08)

5th of July Bindi.... You best be there!!!!


----------



## Snow (3/6/08)

Just racked my ESB last night for the swap. It tastes too good to give to you malcontents so I'm going to do a 2-can and sugar brew just so I have something to swap h34r:............... :lol: Nah just kidding. Actually, I had some EKG plugs left over so I dry hopped the secondary to give it some more aroma oomph.

Question re bottling: are you guys bottling in plastic or glass tallies? I just don't want to give away a whole case of my glass king browns only to get a bunch of Big W plastic bottles back. Either way, I'm happy - as long as it's consistent.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (3/6/08)

Well I've gone plastic as we have the last few swaps ...Ever since the Hoops' Stout meets Pistol Patch blood bin incident...
I hope that is the case because I don't want to give away 16 of my good bottling from the keg, comp, and beer meeting plastic bottles and get run of the mill I have a hundred of these king browns...  :lol:


----------



## sqyre (3/6/08)

It will be plastic for me too... and i'm not refering to Barbara..  (or perhaps i am :lol: )
Still havent decided on my swap beer yet... i have a nice APA i'm concidering throwing in.
I'm sure i will know by July 4th... . . :blink: 

Sqyre..


----------



## winkle (3/6/08)

Plastic here too, the king browns are gradually whittling away (usually samples left behind where-ever) so they are too valuable. The 100% plastic has worked well in the last few swaps.


----------



## Snow (3/6/08)

Sweet - plastic it is! I'd forgotten about PP's near amputation....


----------



## InCider (3/6/08)

Snow said:


> Sweet - plastic it is! I'd forgotten about PP's near amputation....



I do recall PP used the "Hoops overcarbed it" defence unsucessfully! :lol:


----------



## winkle (5/6/08)

NickB said:


> PS: Any objections to me bringing my dad along? He'll be up here on holidays from Hobart the week before and after....



No problems Nick B)


----------



## InCider (5/6/08)

Hey guys,

The night of the swap is the day before my day to clean the toilets and fold the clothes. Can we finish a little earlier this time as I have to be up early and do the chores Swambo has set me.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/6/08)

InCider said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The night of the swap is the day before my day to clean the toilets and fold the clothes. Can we finish a little earlier this time as I have to be up early and do the chores Swambo has set me.
> 
> ...


I have now taken over moderating PP's posts from WA. After a few beers (to many) I agreed to post the following by proxy. GB. WTF was I thinking. :lol: 
"Quote PP"
Yes this would suit me as well as I have a penis reduction scheduled that day as well.

Just had a thought, maybe if Hoops puts in some more beers and I stand in the right spot, it might save me going in on the Sunday 

Spot ya and this thread doesn't have enough posts yet,
Pat


----------



## winkle (6/6/08)

InCider said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The night of the swap is the day before my day to clean the toilets and fold the clothes. Can we finish a little earlier this time as I have to be up early and do the chores Swambo has set me.
> 
> ...



Oi, don't forget to get rid of those hares in your backyard like you promised.

View attachment 19463


----------



## InCider (6/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I have now taken over moderating PP's posts from WA. After a few beers (to many) I agreed to post the following by proxy. GB. WTF was I thinking. :lol:
> "Quote PP"
> Yes this would suit me as well as I have a penis reduction scheduled that day as well.
> 
> ...



Well worth the effort GB - great to have PP in the thread again!


----------



## InCider (7/6/08)

winkle said:


> Oi, don't forget to get rid of those hares in your backyard like you promised.
> 
> View attachment 19463




Could do with a blow wave couldn't he? 

InCider.


----------



## winkle (7/6/08)

InCider said:


> Could do with a blow wave couldn't he?
> 
> InCider.


 Could do with a Brazilian


----------



## InCider (7/6/08)

winkle said:


> Could do with a Brazilian




I'm not quite sure where she was born, but she could be from Brasil!

Here is my label for the swap:







And here is one for BULP and myself.






There's a theme going here - like the labels for the Xmas Swap. There were some crackers.


----------



## Jye (9/6/08)

Well the APA was brewed today and the hops for Randall are in the freezer.

Heres a pic to get everyones mouth watering :lol: :blink:


----------



## winkle (10/6/08)

Bring on the randall! :icon_drool2: 

That is one serious wall of beer in the pic.


----------



## Snow (10/6/08)

why can't I see the pic?

- Snow


----------



## InCider (10/6/08)

Snow said:


> why can't I see the pic?
> 
> - Snow




Because your firewall is protecting your tastebuds :lol:


----------



## Lobsta (10/6/08)

InCider said:


> Because your firewall is protecting your tastebuds :lol:



hahaha, i think i heard about this thing at a BABBs meeting... should i be scared?


----------



## winkle (11/6/08)

After the unfortunate incident with 400 IBU's @ Ross's, I'm wondering if Sqyres taste buds are up for it.


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

LOL, poor old Sqyre - don't think we'd classify him as a hop-head.... 

Cheers


----------



## Lobsta (11/6/08)

winkle said:


> After the unfortunate incident with 400 IBU's @ Ross's, I'm wondering if Sqyres taste buds are up for it.



maybe somebody should bring along a six pack of cruisers for sqyre...


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

LOL, or a goon bag... plus some coins for the slot machine.... (Cue InCider with Sqyre crack photo.......)


----------



## troydo (11/6/08)

AHH new job is good but havnt been able to brew with the poor weather and the fact i brew outdoors, may have to change to something less roasty, otherwise it prob wont be ready in time......


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

HTFU Troydo! Have brewed outdoors the last 2 days in the SEARING SUNSHINE.....ahem.....................













Geez, just HTFU you softie 

Cheers!


----------



## sqyre (11/6/08)

Lobsta said:


> maybe somebody should bring along a six pack of cruisers for sqyre...



Now i'm copping sh*t from the newbie.... :blink: 
After "Lobby" has a few "Real" beers at the swap i reckon will we see something more like this...







Just another "SMASHED" crab... :icon_vomit: 

Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

LOL +1 on seeing the "newbies" cop it at the swap....







(say he who has yet to make it past 9pm at a swap......ahem..... )

















Keep an eye out for the "chooks" fellas...


----------



## Lobsta (11/6/08)

sqyre said:


> Now i'm copping sh*t from the newbie....
> After "Lobby" has a few "Real" beers at the swap i reckon will we see something more like this...
> 
> Just another "SMASHED" crab...
> ...



hahahaha, u now i luv u in a completely heterosexual way there sqyre. on the whole smashed thing, yes, it will most definitely happen, and as i am on my provisional licence, i probably wont be able to drive home till about 6pm the next day  . and i might have to step up the drinking for the weeks preceeding to build up my tolerance... 

remember, i will only have had less than a year experience drinking by the time of the swap. am i making any of you feel old yet? (real drinking, not a couple of sneaky tinnies while the parents are out  *underage drinking is bad*)

Bring on the real beer!!!

hahahhahaha

Lobby


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

LOL @ Lobsta - making me feel like NOT the youngest person at the swap (again)



ONYA LOBSTA


----------



## sqyre (11/6/08)

NickB said:


> Keep an eye out for the "chooks" fellas...




 








Sqyre...  

EDIT: i should add - No chickens were injured during the making of the swap...
(actually they were loved very much.... over and over...)


----------



## sqyre (11/6/08)

Lobsta said:


> hahahaha, u now i luv u in a completely heterosexual way there sqyre.
> 
> Lobby




Ewwww.... i just noticed this... :unsure: 
Hopefully not in the same way incider did in the Birthday Drinks Post.. HERE.  

sqyre...


----------



## Lobsta (11/6/08)

sqyre said:


> Ewwww.... i just noticed this... :unsure:
> Hopefully not in the same way incider did in the Birthday Drinks Post.. HERE.
> 
> sqyre...


nah, i could never get in the way of the special bond you and incider seem to share... i guess once you root enough inflatable sheep side by side, you form a man-bond that none can tear asunder


----------



## InCider (11/6/08)

sqyre said:


> Ewwww.... i just noticed this... :unsure:
> Hopefully not in the same way incider did in the Birthday Drinks Post.. HERE.
> 
> sqyre...




Nice rack! I won't be able to make the swap as I will be having a bath in SNPA with my awesome rack! :lol:


----------



## winkle (12/6/08)

:blink: 
I'll never think of 'racking' in the same way.


----------



## stillscottish (12/6/08)

Lobsta said:


> nah, i could never get in the way of the special bond you and incider seem to share... i guess once you root enough inflatable sheep side by side, you form a man-bond that none can tear asunder



Man-bond?

THIS is what you need. <_< 






Cheers.

Campbell


----------



## Batz (12/6/08)

Sorry guys I am not going to be there,no not working but because of that fact we are bring my Mum up for a visit.
No she's not coming along either,she 84 and I don't trust incider with a lady of that age.

Now I am thinking of a little Sunshine Coast brewers get together in July,some of the Bundy boys I believe will attend.I'll start a new topic on this one...sorry only the Sunshine Coast or northerly guys....shape up or ship out ! :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (12/6/08)

Sorry not to have you here Batz  .
To the nitty gritty...
If anyone wants to bring a keg but has no party set-up, I'll have available a party keg thingy (suitable for Reem or Corny kegs needs ice + keg + gas), a guest tap (needs a bucket, ice + keg + gas) and possibly two taps from the fridge (you just need keg(s)).
If anyone want to take up a tap please let me know sooner rather than later.
I'll have on tap three kegs (maybe more depending on how much I drink in the next few weeks) - definitely a dark mild, a best bitter, and either/and a oatmeal stout/fruit ale/CAP. Some bottle samples as well - I'm guessing the self heating chilli/oatmeal/coffee stout will make a reappearance.


----------



## InCider (15/6/08)

Alll beer bottled, carbed and ready. Might CC for the rest of the remaining time....

How's everybody else's swap beers?


----------



## Lobsta (15/6/08)

still in the fermenter... :blink:


----------



## clarkey7 (15/6/08)

InCider said:


> Alll beer bottled, carbed and ready. Might CC for the rest of the remaining time....
> 
> How's everybody else's swap beers?



Bottled my black ale on the 24th May. Age currently 3 weeks and 1 day.
Around 6% and drinking is good ATM....

I went for more roasty flavour which probably pushes this beer into Porter or Stout category....Does this mean I need to name it Shed Stout #2 and find a suitable hottie for the label??

Can't wait till the 5th July...

PB


----------



## InCider (15/6/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> Bottled my black ale on the 24th May. Age currently 3 weeks and 1 day.
> Around 6% and drinking is good ATM....
> 
> I went for more roasty flavour which probably pushes this beer into Porter or Stout category....Does this mean I need to name it Shed Stout #2 and find a suitable hottie for the label??
> ...




The Shed Stout 2 name is still available  

I'm keen as for the 5th.. and then the 26th at the Batcave!


----------



## troydo (16/6/08)

Well the "Eunuch's Uncle" has had the yeast pitched should be good......


----------



## InCider (16/6/08)

Troydo said:


> Well the "Eunuch's Uncle" has had the yeast pitched should be good......




I hope the label is as good as Xmas Troy! 'Ho Garden'. Tops hehehe.


----------



## winkle (18/6/08)

Had a few QA bottles of my case swap beer - slightly disappointing carbonation level but drinking well non-the-less. Just have to attach some labels and Roberts yer fathers brother. Hopefully the new pool table lights will be working by then - the old ones had a bit of a melt-down


----------



## InCider (18/6/08)

winkle said:


> Had a few QA bottles of my case swap beer - slightly disappointing carbonation level but drinking well non-the-less. Just have to attach some labels and Roberts yer fathers brother. Hopefully the new pool table lights will be working by then - the old ones had a bit of a melt-down




I'm yet to QA the Shed Stout , but have a bottle in reserve. Will get right onto it this week.

Tonite i was supposed to go to this Parenting night for fathers at my son's christian school. My wife has been going to last few weeks each Wednesday with one of her mates whose son is in the same class. We (she) has been putting this course on hold for 18 months, but the school is reminding us that it is a condition of enrollment that we both attend. So the wives go. And the men pretend they don't exist. We have our hands over our ears making sounds like this "blah blah blah blah blah blah"

My mate Justin and I managed to use the State of Origin as an excuse not to go - twice. But tonite we had run dry of reasons not to. He emailed me this morning at work and said to pick him and his mate up at 6.45 for the 2 hour meeting at 7pm. I was a barrel of monkeys all day.

So making my way home, I got a lift to Mooloolah station - a 5 minute train ride from where I live. I often get a lift home this way and have a Coopers on the platform. It's a quiet town - so much so that you still see horse manure in the street. Really!

The 5.19pm service never came. Bugger.

5.30 came, still with no train. I'm hungry and want a beer, but have to drive. Double Bugger.

At 5.40 some 14 year old gets off the only train I have seen so far and says there is a bomb threat. and the trains are delayed.

Yeah right. As if I'd be so lucky! 

Today was my day! All I had to do was fudge my arrival time by 45 minutes to make myself unavailable for tonites course. I chose to spend this time constructively by chatting to the Queensland Rail staff at the station, and have a pint. And tell then why I was not catching any of the buses they were running as the trains where stopped. I was chewing up time!

Apparently some clown called a bomb threat on the Sundowner Train when I was heading towards Glasshouse Mountains and the sniffer dogs were doing their thing.

Cool as. Needless to say I was unable to attend the parenting class and am now safely ensconced in the Man-Cave having a HB and playing Lego Indiana Jones on the Xbox 360 with the eldest son.

What a parent I am! :lol:


----------



## Batz (18/6/08)

InCider said:


> I'm yet to QA the Shed Stout , but have a bottle in reserve. Will get right onto it this week.
> 
> Tonite i was supposed to go to this Parenting night for fathers at my son's christian school. My wife has been going to last few weeks each Wednesday with one of her mates whose son is in the same class. We (she) has been putting this course on hold for 18 months, but the school is reminding us that it is a condition of enrollment that we both attend. So the wives go. And the men pretend they don't exist. We have our hands over our ears making sounds like this "blah blah blah blah blah blah"
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it
My wife was traveling down,trains to buses and arrive in the city after dark...just what she trying to avoid.
I am at home having a couple of Alts BTW :chug: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (20/6/08)

The current batch of Acerola Pale is drinking very well, hopefully it'll last until the swap on tap  .
What glue was best for labels (my glue stick sure wasn't)?

There are a couple of futons up for grabs for those sleeping over, maybe a fold-up bed or two on the front patio, otherwise bring a swag and kip in the bar.
Or the overflow park area.
View attachment 19678


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/08)

winkle said:


> The current batch of Acerola Pale is drinking very well, hopefully it'll last until the swap on tap  .
> What glue was best for labels (my glue stick sure wasn't)?
> 
> There are a couple of futons up for grabs for those sleeping over, maybe a fold-up bed or two on the front patio, otherwise bring a swag and kip in the bar.
> ...



Perry,

Clag clear gum by Bostik does the trick. Even comes with a brush.  

TP :beer:


----------



## InCider (20/6/08)

winkle said:


> The current batch of Acerola Pale is drinking very well, hopefully it'll last until the swap on tap  .
> What glue was best for labels (my glue stick sure wasn't)?
> 
> There are a couple of futons up for grabs for those sleeping over, maybe a fold-up bed or two on the front patio, otherwise bring a swag and kip in the bar.
> ...



I will kip in the Bar. Last time I slept outside, but we'll see if it rains... he he he he


----------



## NickB (20/6/08)

Dibs on a futon...... depending on how I'm faring on the night, and wether or not I'll have the car with me!

Cheers


----------



## bonj (20/6/08)

I'd love a bed/futon/floor space to roll out a camping mat. Preferably with walls all round and a roof. Can I bags a futon too?


----------



## Lobsta (20/6/08)

if there is still a futon/beanbag/sofa/spare mattress can i call dibs on one?

Lobby


----------



## InCider (20/6/08)

Lobsta said:


> if there is still a futon/beanbag/sofa/spare mattress can i call dibs on one?
> 
> Lobby




HTFU Lobby!  Bring your Man-Swag and doss down on the concrete.


----------



## Lobsta (20/6/08)

InCider said:


> HTFU Lobby!  Bring your Man-Swag and doss down on the concrete.


only if you promise to spoon with me incider!
I call big spoon! :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (20/6/08)

Lobsta said:


> only if you promise to spoon with me incider!
> I call big spoon! :lol: :lol:




I spoon so well and so big they call it forking! :lol: 

But seriously, make some undies out of termimesh in case others are still up after you go to bed. To keep you safe.
Any left over mesh can be used as a hop screen.  

InCider.


----------



## Lobsta (20/6/08)

will this be enough do ya think?


----------



## NickB (20/6/08)

You've obviously never been to a swap mate..... better bring two....


----------



## InCider (21/6/08)

Lobsta said:


> will this be enough do ya think?



Should be Ok - they look chicken proof!


----------



## frogman (21/6/08)

I can't find Barbra goddamit.
Will have to ask Mrs frogman wher she hid her.


----------



## winkle (21/6/08)

She didn't elope with Snow???


----------



## Snow (23/6/08)

winkle said:


> She didn't elope with Snow???



<_< shhhhhhh........ h34r:


----------



## winkle (24/6/08)

Here's hoping that Barbra is released safe, with no puncture wounds, clean, and no ransom paid.
I've got Ross (bed), Nick and Bonj on futons inside, Lobby outside on a fold-up bed out front - the rest can sort out spaces in the bar. 
The current thinking is to hit everyone for $15 for some tucker mid-afternoon (maybe prawns), pizza's at night and breakfast. That way if anyone doesn't front-up we're not short of eggs (for example) - if you are only going for a few hours we'll sort something out. Please feel free to bring any snacks or personal specialities. Not far to go now, I'm getting excited :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (24/6/08)

OOps - 1-2pm start Saturday 5th July.


----------



## Lobsta (24/6/08)

winkle said:


> ... Lobby outside on a fold-up bed out front ...


outside? who did i offend? cant that be dragged in where it stays above single digits on the celcius?

Lobby


----------



## Jye (24/6/08)

Sounds good Winkle.

Ive dry hopped my apa to within an inch of its life and will be kegging it this weekend :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (24/6/08)

> outside? who did i offend? cant that be dragged in where it stays above single digits on the celcius?
> 
> Lobby



Ok maybe a mattress on the floor.



> Ive dry hopped my apa to within an inch of its life and will be kegging it this weekend icon_cheers.gif



Really looking forward to it Jye.


----------



## Batz (24/6/08)

winkle said:


> Here's hoping that Barbra is released safe, with no puncture wounds, clean, and no ransom paid.




I hope Barbra makes it to the cave as well,I told Banjo shes cumming  :lol: 

Batz


----------



## troydo (24/6/08)

well looks like ive hit the correct FG, bottling tomorrow! i cant wait... especially for that apa jye


----------



## winkle (25/6/08)

Finally stuck my labels on, using a product calling itself a 'craft glue' - more like the old stringy airfix stuff. Next time the clear clag for sure , bottling sux.
The beer should be at its peak come swap time, there'll be a few extra for evaluation on the day.

Can I get a list of those coming & I'll fire off PMs with a where-is-it map to those who need it next week. 
Time to start training the liver to HTFU on the weekend. :beerbang:


----------



## troydo (25/6/08)

I'll be there!!!! we bottling 14?

hmm better work on my label!


----------



## bonj (25/6/08)

rock on! :super: I'll be there. I still have the address from last year's brewerhood email 

Incidently, if you're not on the brewerhood mailing list, and want to be, send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## NickB (25/6/08)

Bonj you plug-whore


----------



## Jye (25/6/08)

Im in!


----------



## bonj (25/6/08)




----------



## Lobsta (25/6/08)

im in!!


----------



## frogman (25/6/08)

I'm in but will arrive a little later than the 1pm start.
Have to look after the little man in the morning whilst the cheese and kisses earns her keep.
I might fill Barbra with No-2 for a laugh.

FROGMAN....


----------



## dmcke109 (25/6/08)

I'm in - bottled my brew last week. 
Cheers



winkle said:


> Finally stuck my labels on, using a product calling itself a 'craft glue' - more like the old stringy airfix stuff. Next time the clear clag for sure , bottling sux.
> The beer should be at its peak come swap time, there'll be a few extra for evaluation on the day.
> 
> Can I get a list of those coming & I'll fire off PMs with a where-is-it map to those who need it next week.
> Time to start training the liver to HTFU on the weekend. :beerbang:


----------



## clarkey7 (25/6/08)

I'm in....still undecided (scared) of duration of stay........

PB B)


----------



## NickB (25/6/08)

In like Flynn.


----------



## Mothballs (25/6/08)

I'm in as well.


----------



## stillscottish (26/6/08)

Me too!


----------



## bconnery (26/6/08)

I'll be there. 
According to the wiki we have 14 but I'll bring some extra just in case. 

I'll be bringing a couple of mini-kegs. 
One IPA, one something from the other taps. Either the Mild, Stout or Belgian Pale Ale...


----------



## mossyrocks (26/6/08)

I'm in.


Cheers


----------



## Snow (26/6/08)

*I'm In!*

I'll have to leave early to go to the Wallabies game at 7.30, tho. 

I woke up crook this morning, so decided to take the day off work.... and of course it was a perfect time to bottle the swap beer :icon_cheers: . I was planning to do a label for it, but are we also numbering our batches to make it easier to ID when we are sorting the cases?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (26/6/08)

> I was planning to do a label for it, but are we also numbering our batches to make it easier to ID when we are sorting the cases?



Yep.
You could be a tad wobbly watching the Wallabies.


----------



## sqyre (27/6/08)

I'll be there with bells on... :icon_cheers: 
and if Mrs Sqyre can find a babysitter to watch the ruggies for a few hours, she will pop in to say G'day Too.


Sqyre...


----------



## troydo (27/6/08)

you always promise bells and never deliver


----------



## winkle (28/6/08)

Something like this??

View attachment 19850


----------



## stillscottish (28/6/08)

Nah. Like this.







jingle, jangle :lol:


----------



## InCider (29/6/08)

stillscottish said:


> Nah. Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been keeping a handle on things too!


----------



## winkle (29/6/08)

Got a load of firewood in so we won't freeze on Saturday (provided some is left after wed.).
I have also be conducting some serious QA of the beers I'd brewed for the case swap, hopefully I'll stop QA-ing the kegs now while there is still some to share :icon_cheers: .


----------



## troydo (29/6/08)

hey winkle can i lock in some floor space inside? i will bring a swag


----------



## winkle (29/6/08)

Troydo said:


> hey winkle can i lock in some floor space inside? i will bring a swag



Its pretty full, just put your swag somewhere near the pot belly (stove that is).


----------



## sqyre (29/6/08)

winkle said:


> Its pretty full, just put your swag somewhere near the pot belly (stove that is).



For a second there i was thinking..."why near me?..." then i relised you meant the stove..  

Sqyre..


----------



## bonj (29/6/08)

sqyre said:


> For a second there i was thinking..."why near me?..." then i relised you meant the stove..
> 
> Sqyre..


It's the radiated heat from the large surface area h34r:


----------



## frogman (29/6/08)

I bags spooning with sqyre.
Spooner not spoonee.

Maybe use Barbra as a double adaptor.

Sick Frog.


----------



## Lobsta (29/6/08)

frogman said:


> I bags spooning with sqyre.
> Spooner not spoonee.
> 
> Maybe use Barbra as a double adaptor.
> ...



*shudders*


----------



## troydo (29/6/08)

can we do a brew related task...

can we bring our brew thermometers and calibrate them together?

*is scared of the conversation to come


----------



## Lobsta (29/6/08)

yeah, then we could compare the lengths of our... pickup tubes

you are a strange man troydo...


----------



## InCider (30/6/08)

Troydo said:


> can we do a brew related task...
> 
> can we bring our brew thermometers and calibrate them together?
> 
> *is scared of the conversation to come




What's the difference between and an oral and an anal thermometer?


----------



## sqyre (30/6/08)

InCider said:


> What's the difference between and an oral and an anal thermometer?



One of them tastes funny....  ... :blink: ... :icon_vomit: 

Sqyre..


----------



## clarkey7 (30/6/08)

I'm getting scared of my first case swap..........

Does anyone know where to purchase an impenetrable chastity belt? :huh: 

PB


----------



## Lobsta (30/6/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> I'm getting scared of my first case swap..........
> 
> Does anyone know where to purchase an impenetrable chastity belt? :huh:
> 
> PB


You and me both mate... if you find out, let me know where to buy one.

Lobby


----------



## bonj (30/6/08)

termimesh?


----------



## Jye (30/6/08)

Bonj said:


> termimesh?



That wont protect against Incider... the mesh is still too large :lol:


----------



## Lobsta (30/6/08)

dont worry pocket beers, you and me can cower in the corner as sqyre, incider, frogman, snow and the 2 baabras have a 6 way orgy...

Lobby


----------



## InCider (30/6/08)

Jye said:


> That wont protect against Incider... the mesh is still too large :lol:



Then you won't mind me having a go? :lol: 

If it hurts, Zizzle left me some Nurofem.  

InCider.

PS - Lobsta - don't worry about your first swap. We're all gentle to new blood. Worry about the second swap when we dispense with the foreplay!


----------



## Lobsta (30/6/08)

InCider said:


> ...
> PS - Lobsta - don't worry about your first swap. We're all gentle to new blood. Worry about the second swap when we dispense with the foreplay!



I'm still using a bike lock as a belt...


----------



## Jye (30/6/08)

Thats not the rules Incider!

1st RULE: You do not talk about THE SWAP.

2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about THE SWAP.

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the SPOON is over.

4th RULE: Only two guys to a SPOON.

5th RULE: One SPOON at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.

7th RULE: SPOONS will go on as long as they have to.

8th RULE: If this is your first night at THE SWAP, you HAVE to SPOON.


----------



## InCider (30/6/08)

Jye said:


> Thats not the rules Incider!
> 
> 1st RULE: You do not talk about THE SWAP.
> 
> ...



9th RULE: InCider makes his own rules.

10th RULE: BaaBra is for everybody, but if you puncture her, you'll have to fix it with Man-Glue

11th RULE: Anyone who breaks in a new brewer in with spooning gets the "Uri Geller Spoon Bending Award" (this could be my year to win!)


----------



## winkle (30/6/08)

Bloody hell, now I'm getting worried 

I've posted up the address on the brewerhood thingy. If anyone isn't in the brewerhod, PM me for the details.

Now don't forget your Mexican wrestling masks B)


----------



## clarkey7 (30/6/08)

winkle said:


> Bloody hell, now I'm getting worried
> 
> I've posted up the address on the brewerhood thingy. If anyone isn't in the brewerhod, PM me for the details.
> 
> Now don't forget your Mexican wrestling masks B)



PM sent......

I'll be crashing god knows where and I'll have my swap beers and party Keg a go go.   

PB


----------



## troydo (30/6/08)

LESS THAN A WEEK!

ps i was serious about the thermometer calibration... i think mine is out.... winkle how accurate is yours?


----------



## bulp (30/6/08)

Very frickin jealous of use blokes hope yuse have a good night i'll see yuse at the xmas swap 

p.s Incider if you need a hand emptying some swap beer bottles i'm offering my services


----------



## InCider (1/7/08)

bulp said:


> Very frickin jealous of use blokes hope yuse have a good night i'll see yuse at the xmas swap
> 
> p.s Incider if you need a hand emptying some swap beer bottles i'm offering my services




We'll have to have a tasting day! Awesome idea. :chug:


----------



## sqyre (1/7/08)

HOLY CRAP!!! :blink: Its THIS Weekend...
Time fly's when your...whatever..
Better Bottle up my beers tonight..

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (1/7/08)

winkle said:


> Bloody hell, now I'm getting worried
> 
> I've posted up the address on the brewerhood thingy. If anyone isn't in the brewerhod, PM me for the details.
> 
> Now don't forget your Mexican wrestling masks B)



If you want to be on the mailing list, either PM me with your address, or follow this link to register yourself.

LINKY. Make sure you use your ahb nickname in the "name" field so I can approve your registration.


----------



## winkle (1/7/08)

Troydo said:


> LESS THAN A WEEK!
> 
> ps i was serious about the thermometer calibration... i think mine is out.... winkle how accurate is yours?



It's good I think, but its stuck in my tun. Maybe someone else has a calibrated one for control?


----------



## clarkey7 (1/7/08)

winkle said:


> It's good I think, but its stuck in my tun. Maybe someone else has a calibrated one for control?


Can't we just dip Troydo's thermometer in your tun with a few different water temps?....

BTW - While you guys are holding onto your thermometers - I'm going to be drinking! :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## Batz (1/7/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> I'm getting scared of my first case swap..........
> 
> 
> PB



And so you should! I've seen some weird things at brewerhood swaps





Batz :unsure:


----------



## InCider (1/7/08)

Batz said:


> And so you should! I've seen some weird things at brewerhood swaps
> 
> View attachment 19890
> 
> ...



And I've felt some. My fault for going to be early :blink:


----------



## sqyre (2/7/08)

Batz said:


> And so you should! I've seen some weird things at brewerhood swaps
> 
> View attachment 19890
> 
> ...



DAMN YOU BATZ!!!!! :angry: 

Now i'm going to have to find something else to wear.... <_< 

Sqyre...


----------



## Lobsta (2/7/08)

heres a challenge guys, can we make it to over 400 posts before the swap? actually, thats a little too easy, how bout 450?

oh, btw, what is the final number of swap beers that we gotta bring?

Lobby


----------



## bonj (2/7/08)

Batz said:


> And so you should! I've seen some weird things at brewerhood swaps
> 
> View attachment 19890
> 
> ...



I met her in a club down in old Soho.....


----------



## sqyre (2/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> heres a challenge guys, can we make it to over 400 posts before the swap? actually, thats a little too easy, how bout 450?
> 
> oh, btw, what is the final number of swap beers that we gotta bring?
> 
> Lobby



The list is for 16, but so far there is only 14 swappers in the list...
Bottle 16 just incase we get late entires, if not you will have samplers on Saturday..

Sqyre..


----------



## winkle (2/7/08)

Batz said:


> And so you should! I've seen some weird things at brewerhood swaps
> 
> View attachment 19890
> 
> ...



So thats where Inciders bottling wand went too.


----------



## sqyre (2/7/08)

I recon that will be one of those funny tasting thermometers... :lol:


----------



## winkle (2/7/08)

Just trying to get all my shit in the one sock.
*I've got this lot over-nighting (4 in the lounge room, it will be fart city)*,
Bconnery
Bonj
Frogman
Hop-a-lot
Hop-a-lots mate
InCider
Jye
Lobstar
Mothballs
Mossy Rocks
NickB
Pocket Beers
Ross
Sqyre 
Still Scottish
*These guys doing just the Saturday*,
Browndog
Snow
*and these I'm not sure of,*
Geoff
Mrs Sqyre
Sluggerdog


Let me know if any changes are needed, then I can organise the breakfast stuff etc.


----------



## Jye (2/7/08)

winkle, Im just there for Saturday.

And are there any south side guys I can grab a lift with, Im at Runcorn.


----------



## troydo (2/7/08)

I'm crashing too winkle!


----------



## sqyre (2/7/08)

Mrs Sqyre will be Saturday only.. and only for a few hours... :icon_cheers: 
Dont want her getting in the way of some serious drunken man-spooning..  



Sqyre... :beer:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/7/08)

Trying to get the missus set up to go out with her mates on the Saturday so I have free reign to attend.

If I get there, I get there, if not, don't feel sad


----------



## clarkey7 (2/7/08)

Jye said:


> winkle, Im just there for Saturday.
> 
> And are there any south side guys I can grab a lift with, Im at Runcorn.


I can swing past Jye, but am staying over..how will you get back?

PB :unsure:


----------



## InCider (2/7/08)

winkle said:


> So thats where Inciders bottling wand went too.



I'll tell anyone that cares how I broke my hydrometer :huh: 


I'm going down from the Sunny Coast if anyone wants to meet up on the train.

InCider.


----------



## winkle (2/7/08)

I've got this lot over-nighting (4 in the lounge room, it will be fart city),
Bconnery
Bonj
Frogman
Hop-a-lot
Hop-a-lots mate
InCider
Lobstar
Mothballs
Mossy Rocks
NickB
Pocket Beers
Ross
Sqyre
Still Scottish
Troydo (oops)
These guys doing just the Saturday,
Browndog
Geoff (maybe)
Jye
Mrs Sqyre
Snow
and these I'm not sure of,
Sluggerdog

We'll try and organise the pizzas before Snow goes to the footy (6-ish?)

Incider - train, then?
View attachment 19902


----------



## InCider (2/7/08)

winkle said:


> We'll try and organise the pizzas before Snow goes to the footy (6-ish?)
> 
> Incider - train, then?
> View attachment 19902




Oooh yeah!






TooT TooT! :lol: 

(BTW, the picture of Zizzle's rear)


----------



## clarkey7 (2/7/08)

winkle said:


> We'll try and organise the pizzas before Snow goes to the footy (6-ish?)



I had a scan through the 20 pages of this thread looking for what to bring food wise......I'm sure I read somewhere previously about this but couldn't find it.

Do we all bring something to contribute or just chip in some $ to the host to sort out nibblies for Saturday and Breakfast on Sunday (and for putting up with us)???

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (2/7/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> I had a scan through the 20 pages of this thread looking for what to bring food wise......I'm sure I read somewhere previously about this but couldn't find it.
> 
> Do we all bring something to contribute or just chip in some $ to the host to sort out nibblies for Saturday and Breakfast on Sunday (and for putting up with us)???
> 
> PB :icon_cheers:




I'll sort you out PocketBeers - I'll bring something *special* for you, and you can pay with Nature's Credit Card. (it's OK NCC is a member of the forum) :lol:


----------



## clarkey7 (2/7/08)

InCider said:


> I'll sort you out PocketBeers - I'll bring something *special* for you, and you can pay with Nature's Credit Card. (it's OK NCC is a member of the forum) :lol:


Geez,

Some of you boys are horny....

To be safe I'm going to have to get YOU really drunk.

Lucky we all have a mid week traininig session tonight - GO QUEENSLANDER - before Saturdays power drinking session.

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (2/7/08)

I'm so keen for the swap. And we'll need some fuel for the pot belly stove so we don't get cold.

Here's me testing my swap beer in my special Xmas in July Swap Costume. What do you guys think? Better than Sqyre's number posted earlier by Batz?


----------



## winkle (2/7/08)

> I had a scan through the 20 pages of this thread looking for what to bring food wise......I'm sure I read somewhere previously about this but couldn't find it.
> 
> Do we all bring something to contribute or just chip in some $ to the host to sort out nibblies for Saturday and Breakfast on Sunday (and for putting up with us)???



If you're stay o'nite I'll hit ya for $15 for pizzas and breakfast and something for afternoon munchies (sausage sizzle or prawns if they're cheap enough). Just Saturday $10.
Bring whatever nibblies you want, the more the better.


----------



## InCider (2/7/08)

winkle said:


> If you're stay o'nite I'll hit ya for $15 for pizzas and breakfast and something for afternoon munchies (sausage sizzle or prawns if they're cheap enough). Just Saturday $10.
> Bring whatever nibblies you want, the more the better.




I'm in for the $15 dollar special Winkle. I'll be coming in by precision strike via Translink form Enoggera. I'm hatching a plan to drink in the train, and when the cops come, tell them I'm underage and give them your address. It will save me both money and time. 

InCider.


----------



## clarkey7 (2/7/08)

winkle said:


> If you're stay o'nite I'll hit ya for $15 for pizzas and breakfast and something for afternoon munchies (sausage sizzle or prawns if they're cheap enough). Just Saturday $10.
> Bring whatever nibblies you want, the more the better.


Sounds Good.......It's getting close now...........


----------



## MrsSqyre (2/7/08)

INCIDER - Love the pic! but why are your knees almost hairless???



WINKLE - I won't be staying over, I will have to rescue my babysitters from the mini sqyres by dark. Sqyre will stay there though and I will be back in the morning to pick him up.

I was thinking about doing a cob loaf again this year, do you think 1 will be enough? or should I bring 2. 

cheers
Renae


----------



## Snow (3/7/08)

winkle said:


> We'll try and organise the pizzas before Snow goes to the footy (6-ish?)



6-ish would be perfect for pizzas, Winkle  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## dmcke109 (3/7/08)

Hey Winkle,

me and my mate won't be staying the night - am getting the missus (god bless her) to pick us up.

Cheers,
hop_alot


----------



## winkle (3/7/08)

Hopefully sorted?
*Overnight*
Bconnery
Bonj
Frogman
InCider
Lobstar
Mothballs
Mossy Rocks
NickB
Pocket Beers
Ross
Sqyre
Still Scottish
Troydo (oops)

*Saturday,*
Browndog
Geoff (maybe)
Hop-a-lot
Hop-a-lots mate
Jye
Mrs Sqyre
Snow
*not sure of,*
Sluggerdog



> I was thinking about doing a cob loaf again this year, do you think 1 will be enough? or should I bring 2.


1 would be enough if Ross doesn't shove the whole thing in his gob like last year <_<


----------



## Jye (3/7/08)

MrsSqyre said:


> I was thinking about doing a cob loaf again this year, do you think 1 will be enough? or should I bring 2.



You can never have enough cob :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (3/7/08)

> You can never have enough cob icon_drool2.gif



View attachment 19928

Ross would agree


----------



## bconnery (3/7/08)

Possibly photos of previous swaps are not a good idea if we still want the newbies to turn up


----------



## bonj (3/7/08)

yes, someone's gotta be the Swap BitchTM


----------



## sqyre (3/7/08)

Bonj said:


> yes, someone's gotta be the Swap BitchTM



Unless Zizzle flys back...  
Anyone heard from the hippie latley?... 
Too busy hangin wid the Homee's in NYC to post back to the boys in OZ...??
You know, sometimes late at night when its real quiet. 
I swear i can hear a soft echo coming off the hills saying.."WHY DON"T YOU LOVE ME PAT!!!" :lol: 

oh well enough reminiscing.... BRING ON THE CASE SWAP!!!!! :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Jye (3/7/08)

sqyre said:


> oh well enough reminiscing.... BRING ON THE CASE SWAP!!!!! :super:



The swap used to be such a beautiful thing back in the day


----------



## winkle (3/7/08)

Jye said:


> The swap used to be such a beautiful thing back in the day



It won't be a beautiful thing if InCider turns up in the buff (drinking a gay macro American beer :icon_vomit: ).


----------



## Jye (3/7/08)

Just whoring the copper roll I have for sale... and yes I can bring it to the swap  

Link


----------



## InCider (3/7/08)

Jye said:


> Just whoring. I'm for sale... and yes I can get it on at the swap




Awesome! :lol:


----------



## Lobsta (3/7/08)

in case u were wondering winkle, i am still staying the night. 

And Incider, i think im gonn have to wear my 'special incider pants' (Pat pending), which are basically a regular pair of pants, but held on with duct tape, and there may or may not be a claymore mine in there facing outward... you have been warned...

Lobby


----------



## Batz (3/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> And Incider, i think im gonn have to wear my 'special incider pants'
> Lobby


----------



## InCider (3/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> in case u were wondering winkle, i am still staying the night.
> 
> And Incider, i think im gonn have to wear my 'special incider pants' (Pat pending), which are basically a regular pair of pants, but held on with duct tape, and there may or may not be a claymore mine in there facing outward... you have been warned...
> 
> Lobby



Hey Lobby - I'll be sneaking up from behind.... :super: *Front Towards Enemy*






And I have a master key for those belts Batz! :lol:


----------



## Lobsta (3/7/08)

InCider said:


> Hey Lobby - I'll be sneaking up from behind.... :super: *Front Towards Enemy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes you think that i have it at the front?

Lobby


----------



## sqyre (4/7/08)

One more sleep!!! :icon_cheers: 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## dmcke109 (4/7/08)

Bring it on......can't wait!!!! :icon_drunk: 


sqyre said:


> One more sleep!!! :icon_cheers:
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lobsta (4/7/08)

does anybody know how to wire a claymore properly?


----------



## bonj (4/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> does anybody know how to wire a claymore properly?


Just don't cut the blue wire! ......I mean the red one! :lol:


----------



## browndog (4/7/08)

Sorry to say Blokes, but I won't be able to attend, thanks to my kids I have been off work yesterday and today with a raging headcold <_< . I'll have to settle for pics, so make sure all the candid moments get captured!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (4/7/08)

Sorry to hear you cant make it Tony..
You could always curl up on the couch at Winkles and we can feed you IPA's all night.
That should clear up the sinuses a bit...
either that or wait till about 3am when the Bum Bugal Brigade starts up.. that will unclog those nasal passages.. :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## Jye (4/7/08)

Its our loss BD  your beer are always fantastic :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (4/7/08)

+1 BD.
We should organise something over Ipswich way between now & [email protected]


----------



## frogman (4/7/08)

New portable system assembled this morning.
Barbra located and shawn/Brazilian.
Ditched the Banana wheat for Sharing Possable infection.
9 Lt of cider to share + 6 bottles of Bannana wheat.
Just need to lable case swap beers and chuck in a milk crate.

Should be there round bout 3.30pm.

Frogman....BRING IT ON! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (4/7/08)

Sorry to not see you BD - but at least we won't have to fight over Bonj like Troydo and Zizzle did at Sqyres. 
Isn't is great to see the 'Big tongue mating dance' in all it's majesty as the cocks fight over the right to spoon the hen?







Frogman, I'm washing the DNA and hops out of Baa Bra in the morning so make sure she is squeaky clean and ready for use. And Shearing. (got waxing strips packed).


----------



## winkle (4/7/08)

I'm currently guzzling my CAP so I don't have to share it  
Other than that its all systems go, beers are good to go, gas bottles are refilled (CO2 & LPG) and wood is cut.
I just have to convince SWMBO that she should pick up the pizzas and all is good. :super: 



> Should be there round bout 3.30pm.



Nick will probably be asleep with the chook by then. h34r:


----------



## InCider (4/7/08)

winkle said:


> Nick will probably be asleep with the chook by then. h34r:




That's mean Winkle.

This is really mean! :lol:


----------



## clarkey7 (4/7/08)

Just edited the Wiki to change my case swap beer description to more closely resemble the contents of the PET bottles.

PORTER from me ! :chug: 

Can't wait till tomorrow!

PB


----------



## InCider (4/7/08)

*Spoon me Hippy!* :angry:


----------



## Batz (4/7/08)

You guys have a good one,wish i could be there  
Now be good and don't do anything I wouldn't do  

Batz


----------



## Lobsta (4/7/08)

holy crap i just realised that the swap is tomorrow. WOOOOOOO, gotta start drinking as soon as i get home from work!


----------



## PistolPatch (4/7/08)

Just doing a spot check on the post count.

438 posts at time of writing. Not bad for the mid-year swap though I think a timeley reminder of QLD Swap Posting Standards would not go astray. A minimum of 500 posts is required for mid-year swaps and 1000 for Xmas swaps.

Sorry to see the two B's won't be there, Batz and browndog, but at least Baarbraa is still looking good. Like them and Ned, I am really looking forward to the pics and hopefully a phone beer tomorrow night.

Have a top one and am wishing you all the best from the west.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Lobsta (4/7/08)

ok, i know its in there somewhere, i just cant find it, plus were out of the recent posts and its the night before the swap  

so...

when is everybody supposed to be getting there?

Lobby


----------



## InCider (4/7/08)

DATE: 1300hrs 5th July

And make sure you're punctual Lobby - you'd hate to make a bad impression!


----------



## frogman (4/7/08)

Incider.
What are you still doing up?
If any one needs their beauty sleep its you.
Now off to bed.
We don't want you cranky and tired tommorow afternoon.
That how fights start over not sharing and
SECURITY DOORS GET BROKEN.

Frogman...


----------



## winkle (4/7/08)

NickB was that excited, he's already dropped his swap case and party keg off, and had a few  ....
Luckily he's pissed off now, I think that he is in secret training to avoid any nasty chicken flavoured incidents and has HTFU.
Put a few CAPs in the livers anyways.
QA now finished (and not before time).


----------



## InCider (5/7/08)

now, how am i going to label my bottles in the next 2 hours.... BuGGa!

There are a number of people that will need random phone calls today:

Screwtop (if he's not buzzing the tower over Kin Kin & Landsborough International Airports
PistolPatch (It wouldn't we a swap with a call from Pat)
Browndog (It won't be too late!)
Mrs Sqyre (to speak to Pat a second time :lol: )


----------



## Ross (5/7/08)

I'm getting a lift in with frogman....See you all later guys....lets bring it on    


Hope you are feeling better Browndog & change your mind....wont be the same without you mate.

cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre (5/7/08)

Black nikko on a Black bottle cap aint workin too good.... :huh: 
anyone bringing a white paint pen or similar?
otherwise i will grab one on the way...

Perry i have Anna's bowl and your Becks cap packed...
i'm bringing a keg and a half with me plus my Gas bottle if anyone needs to tap in..(a JG splitter would be handy to bring along with you too)
I only have 1 party tap so if someone has a spare they could bring it would be appreciated..

Sqyre... :super:


----------



## troydo (5/7/08)

DAMN YOU SCOTTISH! you stole my #11 now i have to write 10.... sheesh 
see you all prob around 3


----------



## InCider (5/7/08)

Train comes in 35 minutes... too late to write #12 on my bottles.. have a label though....


----------



## troydo (5/7/08)

InCider said:


> Train comes in 35 minutes... too late to write #12 on my bottles.. have a label though....



well looks like the man cordial is on its way...


----------



## winkle (5/7/08)

sqyre said:


> Black nikko on a Black bottle cap aint workin too good.... :huh:
> anyone bringing a white paint pen or similar?
> otherwise i will grab one on the way...
> 
> ...



Great, that'll lift me a few more inches out of the poo. :super: 
I've got a spare pluto.
Currently mopping the floor - what do wives know about case-swaps! (I'll only have to do it again tomorrow.)


----------



## Screwtop (5/7/08)

Good luck you crazy bunch of bastards, it'll be a hoot!

Come on Xmas Swap 2008, make me #1. Beer = Red Ale plus a party keg of something.


----------



## clarkey7 (5/7/08)

sqyre said:


> i'm bringing a keg and a half with me plus my Gas bottle if anyone needs to tap in..(a JG splitter would be handy to bring along with you too)
> I only have 1 party tap so if someone has a spare they could bring it would be appreciated..
> 
> Sqyre... :super:



I am bringing a part setup also with miracle box.

Edit: Party Keg beer is simple Ale so I will bring some fun beers along in bottles too!

If I have any dramas or if we just want to look cool - we can hook it all up together into a mini bar.

Additionally, I will bring said JG splitter, some extra line and one extra beer and gas snap lock fitting to go with winkles gun if needs be.

See you all soon,

PB


----------



## bonj (5/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Good luck you crazy bunch of bastards, it'll be a hoot!
> 
> Come on Xmas Swap 2008, make me #1. Beer = Red Ale plus a party keg of something.



:icon_chickcheers: Cheers Screwy... We will raise our glass to you this afternoon.


----------



## troydo (5/7/08)

i'll be bringing a keg of "super heffe" so if there is gas space i could use it... even just a pum every now an dthen to keeppouring pressure!
what about glasses, is it BYO?


----------



## clarkey7 (5/7/08)

Troydo said:


> i'll be bringing a keg of "super heffe" so if there is gas space i could use it... even just a pum every now an dthen to keeppouring pressure!
> what about glasses, is it BYO?


No worries Troydo,

?? Dunno about glasses so I'm bringing 4 and a jug.

PB


----------



## bonj (5/7/08)

good point about glasses. what's the go here, winkle?


----------



## Jye (5/7/08)

I would say bring your own glass if you remember... better of dropping your own than one of winkles


----------



## winkle (5/7/08)

Bring your own or drink out of a robust dimpled 'half' handle.


----------



## stillscottish (5/7/08)

Still at work, don't finish till 3pm but I'll be there as soon as.
Half a keg chilling in the transmitter hall. I'm tempted to go through and hook up the tap!

See you guys all soon.

Campbell


----------



## Lobsta (5/7/08)

Lobby is setting sail right now

TO THE SWAP!!!


----------



## bonj (5/7/08)

Leaving now. See you soon.


----------



## mossyrocks (5/7/08)

Guys,

As I have nothing to bring of my own, I bought a selection of English, German & Belgium beers from my local 1st Choice.

Most I haven't tried before, so if you recognise any as bat's p**s, sorry.

See you soon (with mothballs),

mossy


----------



## clarkey7 (5/7/08)

Leaving now


----------



## Jye (5/7/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> Leaving now



w00t :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog (5/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Good luck you crazy bunch of bastards, it'll be a hoot!
> 
> Come on Xmas Swap 2008, make me #1. Beer = Red Ale plus a party keg of something.



Lucky bastards.... have a great one boys, I know you will, I'm down as #2 Xmas swap 08. Sean and Brucie, go easy on Lobby, he is one pretty boy. Lobby, find a good hiding place when the clock strikes 12.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (5/7/08)

Yep..Lucky bastards all right.

Raining here in Kin Kin and trying to entertain my old Mum <_< 

You guys have a top night,and drink too much!

Batz


----------



## bonj (6/7/08)

Woohoo :super: What a top night! 

Thanks to Winkle and Mrs Winkle for their great hospitality as usual.

Isn't it... Isn't it... Isn't it... Standard.


----------



## sqyre (6/7/08)

Ok, back home now...
Thanks Perry and Anna, it was another awesome swap, a few sore heads (and arses) this morning... HTFU Sean!!! 
and lobsta will be spending the rest of the day at the doctor's having exploritory surgery on his arse to se if they can retrieve his jocks..  

After the nightmare of loading all my crap back in the car i knew i would forget something..
But i didnt think it would be my swap beers. :blink: 
Just hang on to them for me if you can Perry, i will have to organise some way to collect them..
I tried to ring inciders mobile to see if someone could bring them to the southside but the ringtone must have been too loud for poor little Seany's headache. :lol: I'm sure he will notice the missed calls once he finally crawls out from under his blanket..

Sqyre...


----------



## Snow (6/7/08)

So.... how's everyone's heads? I had a great night and am a little worse for wear after following the Swap arvo up with a number of bevvies at the rugby test.

A great day it was for all. Thanks heaps to Winkle and Mrs Winkle for their generous hospitality! Great to meet a few new brewers and put faces to names!

Now for some photos:




Frogman and Incider decided Winkle's sweet bar was the best place to be.



Pocket Beers, Sqyre, Bonj and Ross contemplating the good things in life....



Some "Man Love" between Troydo and Incider.....



....leads to a little too much "Man Love"

More to come...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bconnery (6/7/08)

Many thanks again to the Winkle's for hostng yet another top night!
Always great to catch up with fellow beer tragics old and new...

I've put a few in the fridge so we can start the tasting thread


----------



## Snow (6/7/08)

And some more....



Winkle and Still Scottish keeping it real.



Lobsta and bconnery finally hit the lupulin threshold after Jye's Randalised DIPA.



"duhhh... the phone thingy not work..." - Jye works it out eventually.



Baaarbara overseeing the Swap....



Baaarbara and Baaarbarella get REALLY excited about the Swap!

Unfortunately I didn't hang around long enough to get photos of the spooning and the bastardisation of Lobsta the Swap Bitch.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## mossyrocks (6/7/08)

Many thanks to Perry & Anna for your great hospitality and also good to meet all the fellow brewers.

Bring on Xmas.


----------



## clarkey7 (6/7/08)

Thanks to all for organising and participation in a great night.  

Special Thanks to Perry & Anna for hosting and inviting us into their home (I don't think we invited ourselves...) and looking after us.

It was great to meet everyone.. :beer: 

Feeling pretty good now after a nana nap, some greasy food and heaps of caffeine....But earlier.

I think I need to HTFU.....I'll learn it was my first swap. :super: 

PB :blink:


----------



## Snow (6/7/08)

Just found this one:



Baaarbara seemed to have a really fun night and took a liking to Perry's mash tun. :huh: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Jye (6/7/08)

Thanks again for hosting the swap Perry and Anna :beer: and Pocket Beers for the lift :icon_cheers: 

... so has anyone else regained their sense of taste? :lol:


----------



## Batz (6/7/08)

Looks like it was a cracker,as I would expect from you lot !

Nice set up Winkle's got there hey? The chook ok Perry?

Batz


----------



## sqyre (6/7/08)

It all caught up with me this arvo.. (cider for breakfast was posibly a bad idea)
so the Sunday brewday was cancelled in in its place i spent most of the day on a matress in the loungeroom watching Alvin and the Chipmunks. 
I watched it 3 times actually because i couldn't be stuffed getting up to turn off the movie. (damn auto repeat dvd)
Once again great night... shame we didn't get a pic of Lobsta asleep in the chair in the rain...
And i am having a t-shirt printed " I DRANK FROM THE RANDALL AND SURVIVED" nice one Jye.

Might go have a bit more of a lie down...

Sqyre..


----------



## Batz (6/7/08)

Snow said:


> View attachment 19980




I showed Banjo that pic and he to too happy about it!

Batz


----------



## winkle (6/7/08)

Thanks to InCider (near death) and Lobsta for the help in the Chook retrival. Thanks to Sqyre for cooking breaky and yes I'll keep your case (up for a weizen session big boy?).
The whole house still stinks of farts :icon_vomit: 
PS Incider is a puss


----------



## Ross (6/7/08)

Thanks for a great evening Perry & Anna.... had a ball  
Great to meet some new faces & looking forward to doing it all again in December at Sqyres 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (6/7/08)

You know I'll feel pretty god, oh shit its a Sunday! Still InCider,will feel worse(after spooning when asleep) 
Lobsta trying to bed down with NickB was a classic


----------



## dmcke109 (6/7/08)

What a night! Thanks for your hospitality Winkle! As a swap virgin you guys certainly made me feel welcome. 

I didn't think I was as blind as I was until I got in the g/f's car for the ride home - I ended up power hurling out the window. G/f was not impressed!! LOL

Thanks again winkle :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (6/7/08)

hop_alot said:


> What a night! Thanks for your hospitality Winkle! As a swap virgin you guys certainly made me feel welcome.
> 
> I didn't think I was as blind as I was until I got in the g/f's car for the ride home - I ended up power hurling out the window. G/f was not impressed!! LOL
> 
> Thanks again winkle :icon_cheers:


 Still trying to drink chilli stout :blink: 
Help Medic........


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

Thanks Perry, Anna and the Brewerhood. Especially those who fed me well-deserved air biscuits when I needed to HTFU!

Thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for the giving me a lift to the swap!

No-one would sit next to me on the train - not sure if it was the smell or the fact I was carry swap beers and a kero powered blowtorch. :blink: 

A few milds and stouts later and I was ready to take train - thanks for the 'atomic' lift to Aroma St. Station Lobby. Let's hope you didn't need to wear undies when you got to work!

An awesome swap with as much fondling, spooning and singing as you could want for. And as for Khe Sahn - special thanks to Bonj, Lobby and Mrs StillScotting for assembling the usb/mini usb, camera phone, tape deck ipod adapter to get the song played. Top Work.

Thanks to all the guys (and Winkle) who supplied such great beer - it was good to see an esky with a collar, Campbells 'Beer on a stick' and Ross' John Guest Technical Lego rig. BaaBraa spoke to me all the way home about them.

Perry and Anna - thanks for lunch yesterday and letting me clip the wing of 'new chicken'. It's whet my appetite for chicken husbandry.

Sorry to hear about your 'window pizza' Hopalot. I think Lobby did one too (I think he was left asleep in a chair near the pond. Great to meet you guys and Pocketbeers too. 

I have no serious injuries except my pride. (which was never going to amount to much when you spend the morning lying down under a camo sleeping bag pretending you can't be seen)

Thanks to everybody in the Brewerhood, the hosts and the Baa Bras for making it yet another memorable event. :super: :beer: 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (7/7/08)

Only one post swap post from InCider, and posted on Monday

Oh yeah! he's :icon_vomit: wounded alright. :lol:


----------



## Snow (7/7/08)

sqyre said:


> And i am having a t-shirt printed " I DRANK FROM THE RANDALL AND SURVIVED" nice one Jye.
> 
> Sqyre..



I might have to get one of those T-shirts. I'm still picking out the hop particles from my teeth  

- Snow


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Only one post swap post from InCider, and posted on Monday
> 
> Oh yeah! he's :icon_vomit: wounded alright. :lol:




It was touch and go before I had the Acerola Pale Ale cure!


----------



## winkle (7/7/08)

InCider said:


> It was touch and go before I had the Acerola Pale Ale cure!


Mate, your middle name isn't *RALPH* by any chance?

I'm not very well today  
I hope Troydo's tongue has recovered from licking InCiders head.

Luckly Mossy Rocks and I managed to fix the dunny cistern at about 9pm. It really doesn't bear thinking about what would have happened if it wasn't working in the morning


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/08)

Good to see you are still using the red nail polish Incider....really does suit you.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre (7/7/08)

I would like welcome Lobsta officially into the BrewerHood now he has passed the Initiation Ceremony. :super: 
He survived the Atomic Wedgie, but unfortunatly that wasn't it.. 
all you had to do was not be the first one to pass out.

I actually had a bet going with Incider i could pull your undies up over your head while you were still wearing them... but i lost and had to shout Sean the next Beer... lucky they were free..  
I hope there is no hard feelings, actually i doubt anything will be hard for a while... :huh: 

Cheers Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## dmcke109 (7/7/08)

The Stout went down nicely - came up pretty well also! :icon_drunk: 



winkle said:


> Still trying to drink chilli stout :blink:
> Help Medic........


----------



## browndog (7/7/08)

sqyre said:


> I would like welcome Lobsta officially into the BrewerHood now he has passed the Initiation Ceremony. :super:
> He survived the Atomic Wedgie, but unfortunatly that wasn't it..
> all you had to do was not be the first one to pass out.
> 
> ...



Photos or it never happened Brucie!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

Thanks Troydo for the head lick. Now you know what my infant son's bum tastes like after we change a nappy. Not as smooth as it looks is it?

Well, you did get a dollar! :lol:


----------



## troydo (7/7/08)

Well worth the dollar too might i add!


----------



## Lobsta (7/7/08)

sqyre said:


> I would like welcome Lobsta officially into the BrewerHood now he has passed the Initiation Ceremony. :super:
> all you had to do was not be the first one to pass out.


yay! thankyou frogman for ensuring my sucessful initiation. i also managed not to kill anybody while nursing the mother of all hangovers at work that afternoon after giving incider a man lift to the train station. go team!

Lobby


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> yay! thankyou frogman for ensuring my sucessful initiation.
> 
> Lobby


----------



## Lobsta (7/7/08)

InCider said:


>


what i MEANT was that he was the first to fall asleep at the post. in doing so he helped out both myself and nickb. 

Lobby


----------



## Mothballs (7/7/08)

Well done and many thanks Winkle and Anna. Fantastic hospitality again. Great beers, great people and a great night. I can't wait for December


----------



## NickB (8/7/08)

First chance I've had to jump on the net since the weekend.....so here goes!

Thanks to Perry and Anna for another awesome night.... Never fail in that goal at your awesome bar!

Great to meet some new faces, and see some old ones again (even if they are as ugly as InCider...HTFU). Lobby excelled in being the bitch this year, and I gladly handed over my tiara to him. What a great bunch of brewers, and some truly extraordinary beers yet again this swap!

Even I made it to the end of the night. And then I got a nice spoon from Lobby.......

See you all at X-A-MAS.......


----------



## bonj (8/7/08)

Just a reminder to those of you that reported brewerhood mailing list emails not arriving, to please check your spam filters/folders/whitelist and ensure that the domain "bigfathooker.com" B) is whitelisted (allowed).


----------



## winkle (8/7/08)

I should publicly thank SWMBO (Anna) for her contribution in organising the food for this and her and Mrs StillScottish for thier efforts in pizza delivery. Its amazing just how much pizza can be consumed when plenty of beer is available.


----------



## troydo (8/7/08)

I CONCUR! what a ripper of a night! fantastic job Winkle and Anna, and everyone who pitched in!!!

WHee Xmas swap is only 5 mths away


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/08)

Troydo said:


> WHee Xmas swap is only 5 mths away




Another bullet dodging session when I go past that old bloke on the milk crate...  


And not to mention being licked by Incider...AGAIN.... :huh:


----------



## stillscottish (8/7/08)

The night started well











Started to go off a bit






Got a bit blurry






Ross mellowing






InCider and Lobsta share a bit of Man Love






Khe Sahn?






I don't remember eating that!


----------



## stillscottish (8/7/08)

Part Two






I'll see this one later!








This Bud's for you








You are feeling sleepy















Lobsta feels sheepish, InCider feels anyone








One of Lobsta's Pavement Pizzas?








Three Unwise Men supervise breakfast








A whiter shade of pale




All the shots in photobucket


----------



## InCider (9/7/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Another bullet dodging session when I go past that old bloke on the milk crate...
> 
> 
> And not to mention being licked by Incider...AGAIN.... :huh:



Lock and load - it's border patrol! :lol: 


Great Pics Campbell! I don't look nearly as hungover as I was :beerbang:


----------



## bonj (9/7/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Another bullet dodging session when I go past that old bloke on the milk crate...


You ain't from around here is ya boy?


> And not to mention being licked by Incider...AGAIN.... :huh:


All you need to do, is lick Troydo, and the circle will be complete!


----------



## winkle (9/7/08)

> Great Pics Campbell! I don't look nearly as hungover as I was beerbang.gif


Pizza face!
Sorry about the air biscuits mate, I think I was still polluted to the gills.

Great photos Campbell, I think the man loving part is where my favourite Holsten glass got deaded.

Is it too early to start the Xmas @ Xmas thread?
I'm planning to do a "Rutting Saison" for the swap (hope these is a label competition for that one B)


----------



## bconnery (9/7/08)

I'd like to point out that I am rolling my eyes back there, definitely not asleep 

Some of these photos are taken by me. Looks like it was the stillscottish's camera that we kept grabbing later in the evening. 
It was the only one we could find but no-one seemed to know exactly who's it was


----------



## stillscottish (9/7/08)

I thought the camera was a dirty stop-out.

Still up playing with the boys long after I crashed.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## sqyre (9/7/08)

stillscottish said:


>




AHHHH!!!!  Thats why Winkle went flying across the room into the Security gate when we started Slam Dancing.... :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (9/7/08)

winkle said:


> Is it too early to start the Xmas @ Xmas thread?



Xmas 2008 Swap thread


----------



## Zizzle (13/7/08)

Jeez look at that Man-Whore InCider getting his head slobbered on.

And he struggled as usual the next day without his NuroFem?

That is what happens when I'm not there to give him a lesson in HTFU.

Did all the doors survive the night? Even with Brucie slam dancing?

I'm missing the top beers that come out of the good old Qld 'hood.

And of course the Khe Sahn. Might have phone in for the next one. Although it will probably be about 9am here by the time khe sahn is ready, so I'll have to HTFU, get up early and get a few beers into me to loosen up the vocal chords


----------

